# The FirePit driveler



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

All right folks its getting colder time for a nice warm fire and stories to tell


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 30, 2010)

Smells good in here!!!!  oops... nevermind... Sorry bout that.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Smells good in here!!!!  oops... nevermind... Sorry bout that.


 Bad Matty, Baaaaad!!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 30, 2010)

what can i say.... i got good sleepin meds!!!!




Keebs said:


> you musta really been out of it if ya slept thru Mud's morning wake up call!


----------



## oldenred (Nov 30, 2010)

i love the smell of smoke at a fire!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

You need one of these in here if you're gonna have a firepit driveler.


----------



## CountryClover (Nov 30, 2010)

I need a blanket


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> I need a blanket


Aaawww, I hope you feel better soooooon!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need one of these in here if you're gonna have a firepit driveler.
> 
> View attachment 571358



I got the smoke just not the drink...So I am good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got the smoke just not the drink...So I am good


 
Ummmm, I was referring to the firepit,,,,,,,,,,you cigar smoking drunkard....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey yall scoot over , feels good over here


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

That bar place closed, wheres the cooler? Whos ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need one of these in here if you're gonna have a firepit driveler.
> 
> View attachment 571358



nice pic


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, I was referring to the firepit,,,,,,,,,,you cigar smoking drunkard....



I resemble that


----------



## oldenred (Nov 30, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> That bar place closed, wheres the cooler? Whos ready?



well.....if everyone likes i could bring some of the booze from my bar and set up a mini bar round the fire.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

oldenred said:


> well.....if everyone likes i could bring some of the booze from my bar and set up a mini bar round the fire.....


      as long as your still paying


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

where did everybody go Oh well .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats going on Mud ? Looks like the firepit is not too crowded. 

I did take a shower this morning.....I think.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need one of these in here if you're gonna have a firepit driveler.
> 
> View attachment 571358



looks inviting, but throw the fat tire away and replace with a BUD LIGHT


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whats going on Mud ? Looks like the firepit is not too crowded.
> 
> I did take a shower this morning.....I think.


Must a did , i dont smell a thing.


BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> looks inviting, but throw the fat tire away and replace with a BUD LIGHT



Oh theres quite a selection in the cooler


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Quack made it to the firepit. No offense but I got to leave. Gotta take a sick youngin to the doc. Catch up with yall later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Quack made it to the firepit. No offense but I got to leave. Gotta take a sick youngin to the doc. Catch up with yall later





Hope things turn out okay!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2010)

Where's everybody??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Working 

Sup


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, I was referring to the firepit,,,,,,,,,,you cigar smoking drunkard....



Ya got half of me   I let Tiny handle the dry smoky half   



mudracing101 said:


> That bar place closed, wheres the cooler? Whos ready?



I'm always ready for a drink 



oldenred said:


> well.....if everyone likes i could bring some of the booze from my bar and set up a mini bar round the fire.....



Long as its free and the drinks don't get weak  



Hooked On Quack said:


>



  I didn't get no invite to the bzzzzkill game. You forget


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's everybody??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya got half of me   I let Tiny handle the dry smoky half
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah I did, sorry bout that.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 30, 2010)

Yo..  Howdy Folks.  Just flying by to check in on you folks.

Alls good, Carry on.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah I did, sorry bout that.



Its cool  Had a shoot that came up and company over so I couldn't have come anyway


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..  Howdy Folks.  Just flying by to check in on you folks.
> 
> Alls good, Carry on.



Some of us is here  I'm pretty sure we ain't all here 

Taker easy RM


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..  Howdy Folks.  Just flying by to check in on you folks.
> 
> Alls good, Carry on.


Hiya Kim!!



Hankus said:


> I'm pretty sure some of us ain't all here


 quit pickin on me!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

Beer bound


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2010)

hopefully no one washed away.   and those who needed washing took advantage of the rain.


----------



## Otis (Nov 30, 2010)

Hiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sho has been quiet in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Ahhh....a firepit!!!! Nice.

Well, got some satisfaction today on two accounts:

 #1 My truck repair shop made good on all repairs.......AND.....gave me a store credit for $177.94 for the price that I paid for a new alternator, that I did not purchase from them. Mine mysteriously got fried after having my truck being worked on in their shop

#2 It seems the suspected meth-lab across the road finally got busted today. There were about 6-8 units with several K-9 units and maybe a dozen detectives on the site today. My neighbor called me, said he talked to one detective and he told him he couldn't comment because it was an ongoing investigation, but that we wouldn't be worrying about them for a very long time


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii



so.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....a firepit!!!! Nice.
> 
> Well, got some satisfaction today on two accounts:
> 
> ...


 
Well at least it turned out all good for you..

My check engine light finally went out....... I just don't recommend getting it to go out the way I did...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well at least it turned out all good for you..
> 
> My check engine light finally went out....... I just don't recommend getting it to go out the way I did...



I have to admit, things don't usually work out for me like that, so it was somewhat of a surprise. The owner of the store showed up, after I had argued with the Asst. Mngr. and he took care of everything. He gave me his cell # and told me to call him direct if I ever had any problems with his managers. He told me that I am one of his favorite customers....I spent over $3500.00 in there last year

UH OH...what happened???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I have to admit, things don't usually work out for me like that, so it was somewhat of a surprise. The owner of the store showed up, after I had argued with the Asst. Mngr. and he took care of everything. He gave me his cell # and told me to call him direct if I ever had any problems with his managers. He told me that I am one of his favorite customers....I spent over $3500.00 in there last year
> 
> UH OH...what happened???


 
Lets just say I bent it up real good...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello dribblers


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lets just say I bent it up real good...


Dang, Miguel....
the hits just keep on coming this year, don't they? 

30mph wings and a gullywasher rain a few minutes ago here. Got the boat stuff all piled up and ready to roll Friday when i get up. Extended forecast for the area is 28 degree nights this weekend at Lake Jordan so i guess night fishing is out. Frozen reels and iced up guides make for a difficult time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lets just say I bent it up real good...



Dang it....Sorry to hear that Hugh!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hello dribblers



Hey Quirk!
Wasn't ignoring you just missed you slipping in.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need one of these in here if you're gonna have a firepit driveler.
> 
> View attachment 571358



Did you buildl this pit?  If so do you have plans


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thinkin about gettin in a tree in the morning since my first appointment is not until noon. Course the wind is supposed to be howlin in the AM and it should be a bit chilly. 

Oh well.....guess I will dress up like Ralphie's little brother on The Christmas Story and stay warm.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Quirk!
> Wasn't ignoring you just missed you slipping in.



Hey Bama... yeah, I've gots mad Ninjer skills


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thinkin about gettin in a tree in the morning since my first appointment is not until noon. Course the wind is supposed to be howlin in the AM and it should be a bit chilly.
> 
> Oh well.....guess I will dress up like Ralphie's little brother on The Christmas Story and stay warm.



forget the foodplots, ridges and hollows. Trails in the thick stuff is what you want to be watching in the morning.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 30, 2010)

May i ask what driveler is or means?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> forget the foodplots, ridges and hollows. Trails in the thick stuff is what you want to be watching in the morning.



Exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hello dribblers







rhbama3 said:


> Hey Quirk!
> Wasn't ignoring you just missed you slipping in.



Evenin'.....Capt, Bama!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Thinkin about gettin in a tree in the morning since my first appointment is not until noon. Course the wind is supposed to be howlin in the AM and it should be a bit chilly.
> 
> Oh well.....guess I will dress up like Ralphie's little brother on The Christmas Story and stay warm.



Evenin Sterlo....good luck, if ya decide to go!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> May i ask what driveler is or means?



A place to shoot the breeze about nothing of any particular importance. Welcome...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lets just say I bent it up real good...


 Dang, hate to hear that MC, hope you're ok though!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Hello dribblers


Hiya Capt'n!



rhbama3 said:


> Dang, Miguel....
> the hits just keep on coming this year, don't they?
> 
> 30mph wings and a gullywasher rain a few minutes ago here. Got the boat stuff all piled up and ready to roll Friday when i get up. Extended forecast for the area is 28 degree nights this weekend at Lake Jordan so i guess night fishing is out. Frozen reels and iced up guides make for a difficult time.


Nope, but PERFECT weather for me to wear my new Cabella's jacket!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Thinkin about gettin in a tree in the morning since my first appointment is not until noon. Course the wind is supposed to be howlin in the AM and it should be a bit chilly.
> 
> Oh well.....guess I will dress up like Ralphie's little brother on The Christmas Story and stay warm.


note reply to Bama   



huntinglady74 said:


> May i ask what driveler is or means?


Think "slow chat room".............. no topic, just speak & cut up! Welcome!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....Capt, Bama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Sterlo....good luck, if ya decide to go!!!



Thanks Jeff....I probly will. I don't pass up too many opportunities.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Did Quackdaddy put the 4 wheel drive reptile back up for sale?  



Hi Wobbert-Woo!    Neil


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebsalicious!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, but PERFECT weather for me to wear my new Cabella's jacket!!
> 
> 
> note reply to Bama
> ...



Wish I had a 2.99 Cabelas jacket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> May i ask what driveler is or means?



Silly nonsense, mostly Just a bunch of us that keep in touch with others daily thoughts and activities, and generally have a good time  one another. Welcome!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Did Quackdaddy put the 4 wheel drive reptile back up for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wobbert-Woo!    Neil



Hey Lea ...How ya been. I usually visit in the AM.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Chief, congrats on your news!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Keebsalicious!


Tbugsysista!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Wish I had a 2.99 Cabelas jacket.


  Like Jeff, I *never* have good stuff happen to me, so I was tickled to get that jacket!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for answering and Thank You for the Welcome!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, hate to hear that MC, hope you're ok though!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Capt'n!
> ...


It's Cabela's! 



turtlebug said:


> Did Quackdaddy put the 4 wheel drive reptile back up for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wobbert-Woo!    Neil


Hiya, Bugsy! 
4-wheeler is dead again. I think the battery is toast. 
Oh well, still going to get the boat this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Lea ...How ya been. I usually visit in the AM.





Pretty good. Ya know, just working with just a smidgen of having a real life thrown in there somewhere.  


How about you? Had any luck with those baited cows yet?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Thanks for answering and Thank You for the Welcome!!




Hi HL74!  





rhbama3 said:


> It's Cabela's!
> 
> 
> Hiya, Bugsy!
> ...



See, it's just in the cards for me to see you next weekend.  

Don't fight it.... just go with it cause resistance is futile.  I miss you!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Pretty good. Ya know, just working with just a smidgen of having a real life thrown in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> How about you? Had any luck with those baited cows yet?



No those durn cows quit commin round and I had to shoot a big buck instead.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi HL74!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww......
Barrow's open on Saturdays? Haven't been there in like 3 years. I'll get back from Montgomery sunday, get the 4-wheeler battery replaced sometime next week and then i'll be waiting on ya'll the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's Cabela's!
> 
> 
> Hiya, Bugsy!
> ...


Ok, ok, KAH-Bell-Ahhh's............. I gots one, do you?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ok, KAH-Bell-Ahhh's............. I gots one, do you?!?!



No, i don't. I like Carharts better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Did Quackdaddy put the 4 wheel drive reptile back up for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wobbert-Woo!    Neil



Evenin' Ms Tbug!!!



Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, congrats on your news!!



Thanks Keebsy I'll still be lookin' over my shoulder  though


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> No those durn cows quit commin round and I had to shoot a big buck instead.




Darnit.  I was looking forward to seeing an awesome mount. 

Oh well... I guess I'd settle for a buck right now too. 


Heck, who am I kidding, I'd settle for an armadillo right now.      




rhbama3 said:


> awww......
> Barrow's open on Saturdays? Haven't been there in like 3 years. I'll get back from Montgomery sunday, get the 4-wheeler battery replaced sometime next week and then i'll be waiting on ya'll the weekend.




Doubt I'll have $$$ before next weekend. 

The weekend after that though.  

We can always go look.  



Ya know what's bad, when Fishbait expresses an interest in something and you think you're gonna get it for him for Christmas... only to find out he's already bought it for himself.    


The knife would've been so much cheaper than the Remington.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Ms Tbug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebsy I'll still be lookin' over my shoulder  though





Hiya Jeff. 

Not sure what news ya got, but congrats.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Shhhh.... 

Otis/Self/slowrollin is lurking.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Turtlebug!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> Otis/Self/slowrollin is lurking.



Time to switch to stealth mode. Meet yall in the "secret" Thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Jeff.
> 
> Not sure what news ya got, but congrats.



Thanks  

Here ya go: 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5554089&postcount=37


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Goin to let the dog out one more time then gunna watch a little TV and retire. I gotta get up early and hunt furry critters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Darnit.  I was looking forward to seeing an awesome mount.
> 
> Oh well... I guess I'd settle for a buck right now too.
> 
> ...



You got me confuzzled on the weekends. I'm off call this coming weekend and the next weekend, then back on call the week after. Which one you talking about?
Yes, the knife would be much cheaper, but look at the bright side. Fishbait is done for  the christmas list! 
My boat and fish finder got mine covered too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Time to switch to stealth mode. Meet yall in the "secret" Thread.



Take care and GL tomorrow!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i don't. I like Carharts better!


I like them too, but I can never afford them either!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Ms Tbug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebsy I'll still be lookin' over my shoulder  though


I don't blame ya, but Tbug can give ya tips on what to watch out for, she's been having the same problems down her way!



turtlebug said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> Otis/Self/slowrollin is lurking.






Sterlo58 said:


> Time to switch to stealth mode. Meet yall in the "secret" Thread.


 YOUBROKEDACODE!!!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Goin to let the dog out one more time then gunna watch a little TV and retire. I gotta get up early and hunt furry critters.


 Good Luck tomorrow!!!!
Ok, folks, I'm outta here too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Shhhh....
> 
> Otis/Self/slowrollin is lurking.


So what? he's in Texas! Can't do nuffin' but eat burrito's and play in a sand garden out there! 


huntinglady74 said:


> Hi Turtlebug!


Hi, Huntinglady!
welcome to the official shortbus winderlicker chat thread!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5554089&postcount=37



AWESOME!  

One meth-lab is being gutted and cleaned as we speak and the one that blew up Friday night is toast.  

Neighborhood seems to be cleaning itself up.  


Me and my neighbor drank hot chocolate and sat on my blob targets while we watched it burn.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You got me confuzzled on the weekends. I'm off call this coming weekend and the next weekend, then back on call the week after. Which one you talking about?
> Yes, the knife would be much cheaper, but look at the bright side. Fishbait is done for  the christmas list!
> My boat and fish finder got mine covered too!



This weekend, you in Bama, kids have activities, me in woods. 

Next weekend, fix your 4-wheeler and possible Barrows trip to look, unless by some divine intervention, I have said money.  

Weekend after that, I go back to Barrows and make purchases cause you're on call.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2010)

Good Evening Folks!!...........Working on a week from .........Well a very hot place!!..........Had one audit today, and another one on the way tomorrow!!...........And going to be entertaining Investors the next!!...........Anybody got a good rock I can crawl under??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> This weekend, you in Bama, kids have activities, me in woods.
> 
> Next weekend, fix your 4-wheeler and possible Barrows trip to look, unless by some divine intervention, I have said money.
> 
> Weekend after that, I go back to Barrows and make purchases cause you're on call.



10-4! Road trip!


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2010)

whats up folks.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Evening Folks!!...........Working on a week from .........Well a very hot place!!..........Had one audit today, and another one on the way tomorrow!!...........And going to be entertaining Investors the next!!...........Anybody got a good rock I can crawl under??



I don't have one you can have all to yourself but I'll share the one I'm using.  

Sorry Mitch, hope it gets better for ya.  

Love to Elaine and Tucker!  



rhbama3 said:


> 10-4! Road trip!



Sounds like a plan. 


Okie-dokie, gotta hit the sack. Back to early morning rounds tomorrow and 4:00 is gonna come WAY TOO early. 

Yall have a good one. I'm going to stuff my head under a pillow and dream of Benellis and pray that this gawd-awful wind goes the heck away!  

Was running around barefoot outside at 9:00 with no problems. Don't see how it's gonna be a high of mid 50's tomorrow, but I guess I better bundle up just in case. 

Night all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2010)

slip said:


> whats up folks.


Whasup Slip!!........When you, and Pop's gonna get after em again??



turtlebug said:


> I don't have one you can have all to yourself but I'll share the one I'm using.
> 
> Sorry Mitch, hope it gets better for ya.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

It will get better when this week is over!!

I will pass it along!!

Good night!!..........Hope those Benelli dreams come true for you!!


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Slip!!........When you, and Pop's gonna get after em again??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...



in about a week i hope, would have went this week but had too much going on next week i hope the weather is better and the moon is "gone"

have you been able to go much this season?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2010)

slip said:


> in about a week i hope, would have went this week but had too much going on next week i hope the weather is better and the moon is "gone"
> 
> have you been able to go much this season?


Good Deal!!........I think the next week will be  better than the last!!...........Warm temps, and the moon had em messed up the last week!!


----------



## Otis (Nov 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Deal!!........I think the next week will be better than the last!!...........Warm temps, and the moon had em messed up the last week!!


 

you set me up for the grinch award  so I sent Mark over to keep you company


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> you set me up for the grinch award  so I sent Mark over to keep you company


Who me??..........I think you have me confused with the Hibachi King!!........I've been watching scantily clad women prance around on stage for the last hour!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2010)

Good Night Folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who me??..........I think you have me confused with the Hibachi King!!........I've been watching scantily clad women prance around on stage for the last hour!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!



Nite RUTT


----------



## YaraDV. (Nov 30, 2010)

Who's the firewood delivery person tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who's the firewood delivery person tonight?



Hey, Yara! 
Sorry, all my firewood is wet. Still raining here and looks like it may all night long.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who's the firewood delivery person tonight?


Rekon that'd be ME. Cause all mine is dry and ready to burn. All seven chords of it.
 Now what cha got?


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Yara!
> Sorry, all my firewood is wet. Still raining here and looks like it may all night long.


It's ok sweetie .... I got a pot cooking.


hogtrap44 said:


> Rekon that'd be ME. Cause all mine is dry and ready to burn. All seven chords of it.
> Now what cha got?



I'll raise you one cord to one pot of spanish rice, beans, & stuffed chops.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's ok sweetie .... I got a pot cooking.
> 
> 
> I'll raise you one cord to one pot of spanish rice, beans, & stuffed chops.


WoW, you got a deal! Sounds like some good eats a fixin'to be had. YUM.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

night, ya'll!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!


Nitey Nite there Wobert. Sleep tight don't let the bobcats bite.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Morning folks....somebody stoke the firepit,its a bit nippy outside,especially with that 30mph wind.....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....somebody stoke the firepit,its a bit nippy outside,especially with that 30mph wind.....



Someone Sure needs to 33 here and the windchimes haven't shut up all night..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2010)

morning all.  dang db error first off then I went off and made coffee.  anyone?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all.  dang db error first off then I went off and made coffee.  anyone?




Morning gobble



huntinglady74 said:


> Someone Sure needs to 33 here and the windchimes haven't shut up all night..



I've been inside the sweat shop for almost 2 hours...No windows no nothing.....Wind Chimes would be gone on a day like today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning gobble
> 
> 
> 
> I've been inside the sweat shop for almost 2 hours...No windows no nothing.....Wind Chimes would be gone on a day like today



I have been putting pencil on paper for almost 2 also.  Just went on the back porch.  Trees are moving for sure.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning gobble
> 
> 
> 
> I've been inside the sweat shop for almost 2 hours...No windows no nothing.....Wind Chimes would be gone on a day like today



Morning Gobble...

I only have 3 left that the storm hasn't broken .. Well don't sweat to hard today...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have been putting pencil on paper for almost 2 also.  Just went on the back porch.  Trees are moving for sure.





I am glad I am a big guy,some of the little fellers could get blown away in this wind


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Morning Gobble...
> 
> I only have 3 left that the storm hasn't broken .. Well don't sweat to hard today...



It's 33 or so outside and 42 inside sweating is not good for my health in here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2010)

Doesn't this look good?






but I am having oatmeal.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doesn't this look good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be ashamed......Throw out the oatmeal


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 1, 2010)

Sourdough french toast with hot maple syrup, 2 eggs scambled soft, hashbrowns, bacon and grits with a big ol glass o ice cold sweet tea, please.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sourdough french toast with hot maple syrup, 2 eggs scambled soft, hashbrowns, bacon and grits with a big ol glass o ice cold sweet tea, please.



morning matty


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am glad I am a big guy,some of the little fellers could get blown away in this wind




Mornin everybody. I'm one of the small guys. Preparing to put on the ankle weights to keep me on the ground.

Coffee and breakfast looks good also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sourdough french toast with hot maple syrup, 2 eggs scambled soft, hashbrowns, bacon and grits with a big ol glass o ice cold sweet tea, please.


 
Make that two..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Did you buildl this pit? If so do you have plans


 
Yep, I built it. Nope no plans. Not tryin to be a smart aleck, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It's a circle!! wall blocks with no lips on em' 5 tubes of construction adhesive, a level and about 10 bags of lava rock, then stack some pine cones, fat lighter and small wood under some bigger wood, take the lighter to it and your done..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning matty



Mornin Tiny!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin everybody. I'm one of the small guys. Preparing to put on the ankle weights to keep me on the ground.
> 
> Coffee and breakfast looks good also.



better get the big ones out....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, I built it. Nope no plans. Not tryin to be a smart aleck, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It's a circle!! wall blocks with no lips on em' 5 tubes of construction adhesive, a level and about 10 bags of lava rock, then stack some pine cones, fat lighter and small wood under some bigger wood, take the lighter to it and your done..



Yes you are....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

moanin'..... mouf dwy and i don't wanna go to work. Wanna go back to bed.
Oh well, some Emeril Bold in the keurig will make things better!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just finished my second cup and my eyes are finally starting to open. Did not make it too the woods this morning.  Heard the wind howling and rolled back over for another 30 minutes sleep. Just could not motivate myself to go sit in the wind. Will try again in the morning. It should be in the 20's and light wind.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'..... mouf dwy and i don't wanna go to work. Wanna go back to bed.
> Oh well, some Emeril Bold in the keurig will make things better!





Sterlo58 said:


> Just finished my second cup and my eyes are finally starting to open. Did not make it too the woods this morning.  Heard the wind howling and rolled back over for another 30 minutes sleep. Just could not motivate myself to go sit in the wind. Will try again in the morning. It should be in the 20's and light wind.



morning sleepy heads


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'..... mouf dwy and i don't wanna go to work. Wanna go back to bed.
> Oh well, some Emeril Bold in the keurig will make things better!




5 hour energy drink, 24oz diet mtn. dew, large cup o strong coffee.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 5 hour energy drink, 24oz diet mtn. dew, large cup o strong coffee.



Down Matty down....Someone had a little too much caffeine this morning....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning....
BBQ.....sounds like your drinking high octane jet fuel!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, you got a deal! Sounds like some good eats a fixin'to be had. YUM.



I waited all night and now I'm a Popsicle, thanks!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

What's fer breakfast????


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I waited all night and now I'm a Popsicle, thanks!


Oh wow, i completely misundertook that request.  Next time you want some good hot wood, just say to bring ya some. Have plenty.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's fer breakfast????


Cakkle berrys, bacon, taters, beets an toast. Yum!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh wow, i completely misundertook that request.  Next time you want some good hot wood, just say to bring ya some. Have plenty.
> 
> Cakkle berrys, bacon, taters, beets an toast. Yum!



mornin HT!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

Alrighty folks...y'all have a good un' I gotta go do something productive........get another cup of coffee.....


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 1, 2010)

Good morning ya'll


----------



## baldfish (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok I'm working really hard gaurd duty at the Hospital makin time and half
How yall doin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Oooppss, 'scuse me, pardon me, I'm sorry, oooppsss, man, it's crowded this morning, How ya'll are?????????


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh wow, i completely misundertook that request.  Next time you want some good hot wood, just say to bring ya some. Have plenty.
> 
> Cakkle berrys, bacon, taters, beets an toast. Yum!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Ok I'm working really hard gaurd duty at the Hospital makin time and half
> How yall doin


CHARLIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


What? no Huddle House in Savannah??


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oooppss, 'scuse me, pardon me, I'm sorry, oooppsss, man, it's crowded this morning, How ya'll are?????????



scuse me but ya bumped me and spilled my cafe .... light with 2 sugars please.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> scuse me but ya bumped me and spilled my cafe .... light with 2 sugars please.


sorry 'bout that, here, have another...........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin HT!!!


Hi ya there KYB, how you been?


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What? no Huddle House in Savannah??



Yeah but only daddy can make that cup taste good


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Good morning ya'll


Hey Clover. That's a perty clover fo sho ya has there.


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Ok I'm working really hard gaurd duty at the Hospital makin time and half
> How yall doin



Mornin' Mr. Clean


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oooppss, 'scuse me, pardon me, I'm sorry, oooppsss, man, it's crowded this morning, How ya'll are?????????



Hi 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Clover. That's a perty clover fo sho ya has there.



Hey Craig! How ya doin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Ok I'm working really hard gaurd duty at the Hospital makin time and half
> How yall doin


Hey Charley! 



Keebs said:


> Oooppss, 'scuse me, pardon me, I'm sorry, oooppsss, man, it's crowded this morning, How ya'll are?????????


Hi ya Keebs. Kinda kool out side huh? 



YaraG. said:


>


Yeeeeeooooouch dat hurts.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Craig! How ya doin?


Teerifick, now that i am good an full. Rok on!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Good morning ya'll





baldfish said:


> Ok I'm working really hard gaurd duty at the Hospital makin time and half
> How yall doin





Keebs said:


> Oooppss, 'scuse me, pardon me, I'm sorry, oooppsss, man, it's crowded this morning, How ya'll are?????????





YaraG. said:


>





hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya there KYB, how you been?



Morning everyone!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Charley!
> 
> Hi ya Keebs. Kinda kool out side huh?
> 
> Yeeeeeooooouch dat hurts.



Ya Nancy boy!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning everyone!!!!!



Mornin sweetums


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin sweetums




Back at ya......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hi






hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Kinda kool out side huh?


Yeah it is!  And I LOVE IT!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning everyone!!!!!


 Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Morning everybody, somebody left the a/c on . Burrr. Throw another log on the fire.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it is!  And I LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> Mernin!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> CHARLIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!



cause you needed it



YaraG. said:


> Mornin' Mr. Clean



 two for you cause you like it



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Charley!
> 
> Hi ya Keebs. Kinda kool out side huh?
> 
> Yeeeeeooooouch dat hurts.



Whats up HT


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody, somebody left the a/c on . Burrr. Throw another log on the fire.


Hey you! No need to rub it in ... some of us are waiting for wood!!!!! Didn't ya mama teach ya to share???


baldfish said:


> cause you needed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning everyone!!!!!


Hey there Tiny. 



YaraG. said:


> Ya Nancy boy!!


Uuhh, dey aint no Nancy here. Sorry, wong number. You call later we talk long time.



baldfish said:


> cause you needed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to get to the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> cause you needed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who told this time?!?!? ~~stomping off Slip style~~


----------



## baldfish (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Who told this time?!?!? ~~stomping off Slip style~~



No snitches
just know ya sweetie and a little of this everyonce and while is a good thang


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi ya Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2010)

Moanin'.....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey there Tiny.
> 
> Uuhh, dey aint no Nancy here. Sorry, wong number. You call later we talk long time.
> 
> Trying to get to the weekend.



Whats up HT




Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....



Morning Jeff



Keebs said:


> Who told this time?!?!? ~~stomping off Slip style~~



You so cute when you pouting and stomping your little feet


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> No snitches
> just know ya sweetie and a little of this everyonce and while is a good thang






Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....


 Hey Chief, what's up?



jmfauver said:


> You so cute when you pouting and stomping your little feet


_*yeah?*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Jeff



Howdy doo HT



jmfauver said:


> Whats up HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' Mike!!! As long as YOU aint the one she's stompin' her feet at....yeah



Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, what's up?
> 
> 
> _*yeah?*_



Helloooo M'Darlin


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _*yeah?*_



Yup


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy doo HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them feet is a little small to worry me....Ya gotta remember I got ones big enough to ski on

Besides she knows I  her


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy doo HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Jeff, tima start planning fo da weekend.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, tima start planning fo da weekend.



Sounds like it's time to go fishing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy doo HT
> Mornin' Mike!!! As long as YOU aint the one she's stompin' her feet at....yeah
> Helloooo M'Darlin





jmfauver said:


> Them feet is a little small to worry me....Ya gotta remember I got ones big enough to ski on
> 
> Besides she knows I  her



I love the way you two think I ain't right here too!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I love the way you two think I ain't right here too!!



No matter we loves our KEEBS


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, tima start planning fo da weekend.



Tryin' to figger that out now, but gotta head out of town Sunday....it's been a while 



Keebs said:


> I love the way you two think I ain't right here too!!



I seen what you did to that snake


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No matter we loves our KEEBS


MmmmHmmmm and I know how sneaky some of you can be 'bout things too................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin' to figger that out now, but gotta head out of town Sunday....it's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> I seen what you did to that snake


Tw'eren't me, remember?  I just the "handler"   Oh, did I tell ya 'bout the possum???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tw'eren't me, remember?  I just the "handler"   Oh, did I tell ya 'bout the possum???



Nooooo......was it a bama-like sitiation???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

10:37 So ready for lunch, stomach is chewing on my backbone.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nooooo......was it a bama-like sitiation???


Not quiet, let's just say, the cats can eat in peace again!! 



mudracing101 said:


> 10:37 So ready for lunch, stomach is chewing on my backbone.


 It don't have far to go............


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHmmmm and I know how sneaky some of you can be 'bout things too................



I am a little too large to sneak anywhere


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin' to figger that out now, but gotta head out of town Sunday....it's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> I seen what you did to that snake


 I have to go outta town on Monday for a few dayz. Then back in time fo da weekend,......i hope.



mudracing101 said:


> 10:37 So ready for lunch, stomach is chewing on my backbone.


 Lawd have mercy, that's a fate worse than death. You best get ya some of that goooood Carters fried chicken and fast!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome horse2292, what kinda horses you got???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

Chilly good morning dribblers! I gots a question for you hog people... All the wild hogs I've seen, always seem to be a pretty solid dark brownish black. This morning I seen a little piggy about the size of a football, brown and white. Thought it was one of the beagles for a second. Is this wild, or an escapee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Chilly good morning dribblers! I gots a question for you hog people... All the wild hogs I've seen, always seem to be a pretty solid dark brownish black. This morning I seen a little piggy about the size of a football, brown and white. Thought it was one of the beagles for a second. Is this wild, or an escapee?


 
It's a cross bred ferel beagle hog...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

They been out running about... I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Chilly good morning dribblers! I gots a question for you hog people... All the wild hogs I've seen, always seem to be a pretty solid dark brownish black. This morning I seen a little piggy about the size of a football, brown and white. Thought it was one of the beagles for a second. Is this wild, or an escapee?



Dunno without tastin the rascal


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

11:09 a lil closer to lunch bell!!!!! We need some snacks around this fire pit. Man cannot live on beer alone!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 11:09 a lil closer to lunch bell!!!!! We need some snacks around this fire pit. Man cannot live on beer alone!!



Are you sure


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

If he weren't running off the road onto somebody else's property, I thought about trying to catch it. Todays little piggy is tomorrows bacon and pork chops


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Chilly good morning dribblers! I gots a question for you hog people... All the wild hogs I've seen, always seem to be a pretty solid dark brownish black. This morning I seen a little piggy about the size of a football, brown and white. Thought it was one of the beagles for a second. Is this wild, or an escapee?



Take a look in the hog forum..I have seen pictures of hogs that look like the one you are describing...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Take a look in the hog forum..I have seen pictures of hogs that look like the one you are describing...



Free bacon! Woohoo! Here little piggy...  Morning Mike, how you doing up there?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Are you sure



Yep , tried it one time. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a cross bred ferel beagle hog...


Yeah it's called a Fergal hog. Runs rabbits den roots'um outta da hole.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep , tried it one time. It was fun while it lasted.


Naw you hurry up an get you sompin ta eat,afore ya blow aways.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Free bacon! Woohoo! Here little piggy...  Morning Mike, how you doing up there?



it would be better if someone would stop this dang wind!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> it would be better if someone would stop this dang wind!!!


You ain't kidding! We have a tarp over the airstream, and the wind was beating it good last night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> If he weren't running off the road onto somebody else's property, I thought about trying to catch it. Todays little piggy is tomorrows bacon and pork chops



If it was white striped and looked like a pig shaped chipmunk, it's a true russian boar and not a crossbreed. I posted a thread awhile back, let me see if i can find it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

here ya go, Quirk!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=403865&highlight=piglet+coloration


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who ya doing man?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Who ya doing man?



whut?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut?



I said how ya doing?....Was it too loud? sorry I been in the server room all day....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I said how ya doing?....Was it too loud? sorry I been in the server room all day....



Doing okay. Work and the boat restoration has been taking up most of my time.
Bubbette flew back into Jacksonville from her uncle's funeral in Texas yesterday. Her luggage didn't show up till last night. Some baggage service called at midnight to say he was bringing the bag to our house. He showed up at 4am and left it on the front porch. Dogs went nuts and woke us up, and i had to be at work at 0730. Bout ready for a nap....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 1, 2010)

Taker easy Bamer ol' buddy. Get you some much needed rest. 
 Work time is soon.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep , tried it one time. It was fun while it lasted.



It was fun when I tried it too


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing okay. Work and the boat restoration has been taking up most of my time.
> Bubbette flew back into Jacksonville from her uncle's funeral in Texas yesterday. Her luggage didn't show up till last night. Some baggage service called at midnight to say he was bringing the bag to our house. He showed up at 4am and left it on the front porch. Dogs went nuts and woke us up, and i had to be at work at 0730. Bout ready for a nap....



I know the felling....Hopefully some R&R is in your future...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Chilly good morning dribblers! I gots a question for you hog people... All the wild hogs I've seen, always seem to be a pretty solid dark brownish black. This morning I seen a little piggy about the size of a football, brown and white. Thought it was one of the beagles for a second. Is this wild, or an escapee?



If it's on YOUR land....it's feral, for real


----------



## Strych9 (Dec 1, 2010)

i need somebody to make me  a sammich


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 1, 2010)

afternoon driveby......kinda quiet in here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here piggie piggie piggie.  Anyone seen my little brown and white piggie anywheres?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> i need somebody to make me  a sammich


You would say that just AFTER I put everything up, wouldn't you, ok, ok, mayo, extra picklees, ham, cheese & souse meat, anything else??



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon driveby......kinda quiet in here.


Yeah, I was allll ready for my nap when Joshie comes stumblin thru the door wanting a sammich, you need one too??



boneboy96 said:


> Here piggie piggie piggie.  Anyone seen my little brown and white piggie anywheres?


 you JUST missed it, it went, uuuhh, THAT Way!<-------- no, wait it went that WAY ---------------------->


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Here piggie piggie piggie.  Anyone seen my little brown and white piggie anywheres?



I think he went to the market, he left this note.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I was allll ready for my nap when *Jamie* comes stumblin thru the door wanting a sammich, you need one too??


 
Pssssssst.........It was Josh....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think he went to the market, he left this note.


 SweetBabyJesus!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pssssssst.........It was Josh(ie)....


 I know


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

yawn.....smack, smack. reckon a cup of coffee is in order.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Chili's buffalo chicken fajitas, mmmmm mmmm , sure was good. If ya aint tried ya need to and im not getting paid for this


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

3:00 and ALLLS WEELLLL!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

heellooo


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Work slow need beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> heellooo


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 1, 2010)

Howdy Dribblers.

How's tricks ???


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> heellooo



Sup


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Work slow need beer



I swear some of the things you say, you must be my brother from another mother


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Howdy Dribblers.
> 
> How's tricks ???



Tricks, tricks are for kids ya silly rabbit.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep . . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Howdy Dribblers.
> 
> How's tricks ???



Waitin on a street corner


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Man! I gotta stay out of the Sports forum!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep . . .



Yep......


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I swear some of the things you say, you must be my brother from another mother



Cold enough today to tote a pint in my pocket to keep me warm enough to drink beer.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep . . .



Howdy Unkle Drankus  How's it hangin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man! I gotta stay out of the Sports forum!



got your plane ticket yet???


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man! I gotta stay out of the Sports forum!



Just slide on over to the holy roller corner


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> got your plane ticket yet???



Delta's ready when you are


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> got your plane ticket yet???


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



Is that moonbat in disguise


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Man , im gonna go find something to do so five will get here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



Dont ever do that again, we dont have any rules against stuff like that???????? SCAREY


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ever do that again, we dont have any rules against stuff like that???????? SCAREY



I was refering to the pic of the bat dude


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

mr101 is disgusted  AWESOME JOB BAMER


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Cold enough today to tote a pint in my pocket to keep me warm enough to drink beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Unkle Drankus  How's it hangin





Hiya Hankus!!  5 more working days then off to Arkansas!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mr101 is disgusted  AWESOME JOB BAMER


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



HEY, where did you git that pic??!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2010)

brrrrr its cold out thar


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> HEY, where did you git that pic??!!


 FPG........................ 



Seth carter said:


> brrrrr its cold out thar


Welcome to winter, young'un!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY, where did you git that pic??!!



The FPG pic's thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FPG........................
> 
> 
> Welcome to winter, young'un!



Keebs what ever you do dont read back any farther than the last pic.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FPG........................
> 
> 
> Welcome to winter, young'un!



im sure glad its here tho i hate hot weather


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Hankus!!  5 more working days then off to Arkansas!



  Don't ferget nothin ya caint repurchase there


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs what ever you do dont read back any farther than the last pic.


too late.............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Hankus!!  5 more working days then off to Arkansas!


 Brang me a T-shirt!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Hankus!!  5 more working days then off to Arkansas!



Hey Quacker!
Hope the birds are there for you, bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Don't ferget nothin ya caint repurchase there




Think I'll make it . . .




Keebs said:


> Brang me a T-shirt!!!




I'm going hunting not shopping!!




rhbama3 said:


> Hey Quacker!
> Hope the birds are there for you, bro!



Thanks Pookie!!

It's pretty dry out there, going with a new outfitter, maybe we'll get lucky.

Having to drive instead of flying private.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm going hunting not shopping!!


 Like you won't forget one little bitty thing & NOT have to go in some kind of store!  at least I didn't ask for shoes!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

okay, one more and then i'm done playing for awhile:


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If it's on YOUR land....it's feral, for real


Now i just need to learn to call hogs 


boneboy96 said:


> Here piggie piggie piggie.  Anyone seen my little brown and white piggie anywheres?


What? No... I haven't seen any pigs...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, one more and then i'm done playing for awhile:



That looks like the Captain Morgan stance


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, one more and then i'm done playing for awhile:


Naaawwww, she was just showing ya'll she too had a little Captain in her too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaawwww, she was just showing ya'll she too had a little Captain in her too!!



hanging curveball.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hanging curveball.......






and . . . STEEEEEEERIKKKKE!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Now i just need to learn to call hogs



squeal like a pig.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hanging curveball.......





Hooked On Quack said:


> and . . . STEEEEEEERIKKKKE!!!


How'd I know who would catch it?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

slip said:


> squeal like a pig.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

slip said:


> squeal like a pig.



  Goodun thair slip


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How'd I know who would catch it?!?!?!



It's who we are. It's what we do.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Think a shot and a beer are in the near future


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's who we are. It's what we do.


I know, guess that's why I can't help but  ya'll! 



Hankus said:


> Think a shot and a beer are in the near future


 hey, how long before you'll be making a trip south again?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, guess that's why I can't help but  ya'll!
> 
> 
> hey, how long before you'll be making a trip south again?!?!



Got no idea. Wassup 


RUTT got any idea you're on his trail yet


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Got no idea. Wassup
> 
> 
> RUTT got any idea you're on his trail yet


Nuttin, just perfect weather for a fire, that's all............

 Big mouth!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Alright drivelettes, right at 5 so im outa here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2010)

Brrrrrr!!  It's gonna be a long 12 hrs tonight!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody else hear about this?    Apparently Mitch took a fishing trip to Orlando area this past week.   

Folks at Bass Pro best keep an eye out for their aquarium when Mitch pays 'em a visit next..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Buck said:


> Anybody else hear about this?    Apparently Mitch took a fishing trip to Orlando area this past week.
> 
> Folks at Bass Pro best keep an eye out for their aquarium when Mitch pays 'em a visit next..



Looks like the fish were biting in the cement pond!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man! I gotta stay out of the Sports forum!



Why so Bammer??? 



Buck said:


> Anybody else hear about this?    Apparently Mitch took a fishing trip to Orlando area this past week.
> 
> Folks at Bass Pro best keep an eye out for their aquarium when Mitch pays 'em a visit next..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2010)

Buck said:


> Anybody else hear about this?    Apparently Mitch took a fishing trip to Orlando area this past week.
> 
> Folks at Bass Pro best keep an eye out for their aquarium when Mitch pays 'em a visit next..



Good thing he didn't hook into Shamu.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Why so Bammer???



cause the Aubies are about to go to a whole new level of arrogance if they win out. I don't think for a minute that the Newton deal is over and that letter from the Auburn AD was about as non-specific as can be. The fact that the NCAA has ruled that a violation DID occur, does not let Cam off the hook. It just looks strange how the NCAA has rushed an expedited verdict.
Anyway, our season sucked and we'll prolly lose our bowl game. Gotta go back to the drawing board as far as foobaw. Time to concentrate on things like hunting and fishing for a while...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to concentrate on things like hunting and fishing for a while...




Good idea. Weather is finally feeling like deer hunting weather and it is always a good time to fish.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cause the Aubies are about to go to a whole new level of arrogance if they win out. I don't think for a minute that the Newton deal is over and that letter from the Auburn AD was about as non-specific as can be. The fact that the NCAA has ruled that a violation DID occur, does not let Cam off the hook. It just looks strange how the NCAA has rushed an expedited verdict.
> Anyway, our season sucked and we'll prolly lose our bowl game. Gotta go back to the drawing board as far as foobaw. Time to concentrate on things like hunting and fishing for a while...



It all looks real nice and neat for the press. But I don't think this is the end of it. The FBI will probably find some evidence sooner or later. Those boys never give up.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2010)

Huuuublaaaa


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Huuuublaaaa



you eating paint chips again?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you eating paint chips again?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> RUTT got any idea you're on his trail yet





Keebs said:


> Nuttin, just perfect weather for a fire, that's all............
> 
> Big mouth!!






Buck said:


> Anybody else hear about this?    Apparently Mitch took a fishing trip to Orlando area this past week.
> 
> Folks at Bass Pro best keep an eye out for their aquarium when Mitch pays 'em a visit next..






rhbama3 said:


> Looks like the fish were biting in the cement pond!






Sterlo58 said:


> Good thing he didn't hook into Shamu.


Had to throw him back......He was outside the slot!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you eating paint chips again?



ummmmmm no


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2010)

hump day is soon history.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaawwww, she was just showing ya'll she too had a little Captain in her too!!


 



slip said:


> squeal like a pig.


 Was that you in Deliverance?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 1, 2010)

Uh Oh!  

Watching "Southern Fried Stings" and this woman done called for an investigation cause her husband keeps going on hunting trips but never brings home any meat.  


RUN Wobbert-Woo!  RUN! 


Bubbette is on to ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> Watching "Southern Fried Stings" and this woman done called for an investigation cause her husband keeps going on hunting trips but never brings home any meat.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, Bugsy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin, just perfect weather for a fire, that's all............
> 
> Big mouth!!



Probably spring or mebbe february if Douge is off a weekend in there  I ain't got much reason rite now. Gonna be huntin hard startin next week. 



turtlebug said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> Watching "Southern Fried Stings" and this woman done called for an investigation cause her husband keeps going on hunting trips but never brings home any meat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Delta's ready when you are



I much prefer Delta. The only time I didn't fly Delta and my luggage got lost. 



turtlebug said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> Watching "Southern Fried Stings" and this woman done called for an investigation cause her husband keeps going on hunting trips but never brings home any meat.
> 
> ...



Tbug, I thought you were my friend. You weren't supposed to warn him.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I much prefer Delta. The only time I didn't fly Delta and my luggage got lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Tbug, I thought you were my friend. You weren't supposed to warn him.





I prefer "Poncho and Lefty" or Bridgestones.   


I am your fwiend.  

I was  at yall. 

Wobbert wooks nuttin like that dude, you're not a redhead and I've never seen either one of you tokin a blunt.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Bugsy!!!


You wanna go fishing with me next time??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all.. Hope the fire's nice and warm it's getting cold out...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I prefer "Poncho and Lefty" or Bridgestones.
> 
> 
> I am your fwiend.
> ...


someone call?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hi all.. Hope the fire's nice and warm it's getting cold out...



Sure is a whole lot colder today than it was yesterday.  From 63 to 33.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hi all.. Hope the fire's nice and warm it's getting cold out...


Got the heater's runnin............ gawd I can't wait to get the wood heater installed!!!  How you doing?



boneboy96 said:


> Sure is a whole lot colder today than it was yesterday.  From 63 to 33.


*DUH*, whole lot better than sweatin to death!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


Dang Drankus can't STAND for me to sneak up on NO BODY!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2010)

forum has slowed to a crawl again


----------



## Hankus (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Drankus can't STAND for me to sneak up on NO BODY!!



Sorry  No I ain't   



rhbama3 said:


> forum has slowed to a crawl again



Yup


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sorry  No I ain't
> 
> 
> 
> Yup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Sure is a whole lot colder today than it was yesterday.  From 63 to 33.


Absolutely crazy!!



Keebs said:


> Got the heater's runnin............ gawd I can't wait to get the wood heater installed!!!  How you doing?
> 
> 
> *DUH*, whole lot better than sweatin to death!!


Got the wood heater going, and it is quite toasty here!!



Keebs said:


> Dang Drankus can't STAND for me to sneak up on NO BODY!!






rhbama3 said:


> forum has slowed to a crawl again


 I think it may have sped back up!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Absolutely crazy!!
> 
> Got the wood heater going, and it is quite toasty here!!
> 
> ...


Just in time for me to say........


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just in time for me to say........



I'm right behind ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

Good night idjits


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 1, 2010)

Howdy folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just in time for me to say........


Night Darlin!!



boneboy96 said:


> I'm right behind ya!


Night BB!!



Les Miles said:


> Good night idjits


G'night Perry!!



deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks!!


Whasup DJ!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!



Evenin Mitch!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 1, 2010)

Time to head for the Yak Sack!!........Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to head for the Yak Sack!!........Ya'll have a good one!!



You too night Mitch!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Its past my bed time dude I'm fixin to check on out


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its past my bed time dude I'm fixin to check on out



Later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!



I second that  heres your coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I second that  heres your coffee



Thank you sir, can I have another?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mornin folks...just passin thru on my way to the woods.  Catch up later.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thank you sir, can I have another?



Pot is on the counter...Help yourself,just make sure we keep a fresh one on for the next group....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...just passin thru on my way to the woods.  Catch up later.



good luck this morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...just passin thru on my way to the woods.  Catch up later.



one word:  longjohns

hope you have a good hunt.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Mornin giw, Tiny, Sterlo 

Its cold enough that the birds ain't makin racket yet  Rekon its plenty cold for the state this mornin 

Tiny you want a laptop to work on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

morning Drankus


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin giw, Tiny, Sterlo
> 
> Its cold enough that the birds ain't makin racket yet  Rekon its plenty cold for the state this mornin
> 
> Tiny you want a laptop to work on



morning...Whats wrong with it?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good Morning All.. Someone please add more wood to that fire it's COLD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

yes hl74, someone didn't bank the fire very well last night.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 2, 2010)

They sure didn't at 24.8 here even the labs refuse to go out this morning. Between the 2 of them i swear they were asking each other if i had lost my dang mind...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning All.. Someone please add more wood to that fire it's COLD!



Morning



gobbleinwoods said:


> yes hl74, someone didn't bank the fire very well last night.



I was in bed when everyone shut down,blame them


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 2, 2010)

I say we leave them an empty coffee pot this morning..lol..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I say we leave them an empty coffee pot this morning..lol..



working on that as we speak.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning...Whats wrong with it?



Tool it for a wild nite of drinkin 



huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning All.. Someone please add more wood to that fire it's COLD!



It ain't that cold. Just pour some of this in yer coffee   oh and welcome to the drivel 



gobbleinwoods said:


> yes hl74, someone didn't bank the fire very well last night.



Sorry 



huntinglady74 said:


> They sure didn't at 24.8 here even the labs refuse to go out this morning. Between the 2 of them i swear they were asking each other if i had lost my dang mind...



Got one dog wantin in real bad rite now


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gobble , i  almost finished 1 pot....

Hankus sure hand it over..lol


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus both of mine are in front of the fire looking like they own the place. I told my husband if he tried to take COCO hunting she'd take his keys and coffee and tell him she'd wait for him in the truck..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I say we leave them an empty coffee pot this morning..lol..



Leaving an empty pot could get us in deep trouble...Especially with the grumpy crew


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Leaving an empty pot could get us in deep trouble...Especially with the grumpy crew



hmmmm  I'm thinking....  ok how about only a 1/4 of a cup in the pot??


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tool it for a wild nite of drinkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did notice you were one of the last to leave this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning everyone, beautiful morining, ice on the ground, big mama doe and yearling behind the house as it was breaking light, but then it happened. I had to come to work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mornin', peeps!
Got a long day at the Big House and then i'm off till Monday! 
BiL called last night and said my Humminbird 898c showed up yesterday so we'll get that sucker installed along with the rest of the little knick knacks left, give the boat a test run and call it finished!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everyone, beautiful morining, ice on the ground, big mama doe and yearling behind the house as it was breaking light, but then it happened. I had to come to work.



Morning



rhbama3 said:


> Mornin', peeps!
> Got a long day at the Big House and then i'm off till Monday!
> BiL called last night and said my Humminbird 898c showed up yesterday so we'll get that sucker installed along with the rest of the little knick knacks left, give the boat a test run and call it finished!



Morning...so then it's time to get it slimed up



huntinglady74 said:


> hmmmm  I'm thinking....  ok how about only a 1/4 of a cup in the pot??



The one that makes them mad here is make a pot and then turn it off so it gets cold.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)

Man that first midnight shift after being off for a week was a LOOOOOOOONG one!!


Moanin ya'll!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've ordered new rods and reels, and bought a set at Wallyworld. If it isn't too dadblame cold( frozen ice in guides) we'll definitely wet a line. 
Okay, i'm outta here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

WHERE did the night go??? I swear, I was *JUST* here!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday!!!





Keebs said:


> WHERE did the night go??? I swear, I was *JUST* here!!!



Morning


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WHERE did the night go??? I swear, I was *JUST* here!!!


Underneith by way of the moon.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning


Hi ya Tiny. Ima suprised you aren't on the lake fishing on a perty day like this.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WHERE did the night go??? I swear, I was *JUST* here!!!



The sun chased it away


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello Drivelers....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Tiny. Ima suprised you aren't on the lake fishing on a perty day like this.



The ugly 4 letter word got in the way WORK



OutFishHim said:


> Hello Drivelers....



Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2010)

Mornin' peoples!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning idjits


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello Drivelers....


Hi Heather. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peoples!!!


Happy Thursday Jeff.



Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits [/QUOTEBack at ya Les. Hows you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits




Mornin' Homeboy!!! 





hogtrap44 said:


> Hi Heather.
> 
> Happy Thursday Jeff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The sun chased it away





OutFishHim said:


> Hello Drivelers....


 Hellllooooo there!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peoples!!!






Les Miles said:


> Morning idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hellllooooo there!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 2, 2010)

Keeping the fire going. Work time starts soon. Oh boy!
 Wood smoke smells good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lunch time


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time


Mmmmm, I brought home made soup & a turkey sammich!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mmmmm, I brought home made soup & a turkey sammich!



Were any turkeys harmed in the making of that sammich???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Were any turkeys harmed in the making of that sammich???


No sir, not a one....................


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2010)

freakin BRRRR....

got up with the sun this morning and looked out the winder and it looked like snow but it was FROST... my rooster crowed cockadoodletmeinnnnnnnn


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

slip said:


> freakin BRRRR....
> 
> got up with the sun this morning and looked out the winder and it looked like snow but it was FROST... my rooster crowed cockadoodletmeinnnnnnnn


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 2, 2010)

slip said:


> freakin BRRRR....
> 
> got up with the sun this morning and looked out the winder and it looked like snow but it was FROST... my rooster crowed cockadoodletmeinnnnnnnn



Now that is classic


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

And I still don't know who stops the drivel


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2010)

slip said:


> freakin BRRRR....
> 
> got up with the sun this morning and looked out the winder and it looked like snow but it was FROST... my rooster crowed cockadoodletmeinnnnnnnn


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And I still don't know who stops the drivel



Keebs is in charge today,  but she will not stay out of the politic forum.  I think  Pbradley has put a spell on her.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And I still don't know who stops the drivel


say huh?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keebs is in charge today,  but she will not stay out of the politic forum.  I think  Pbradley has put a spell on her.


 I was? am? huh? SNAP, I missed that memo!
Hey WAIT.....how'd you kno...... oooohhh, you're using that modlytrackerthang again aren't you?!?!  What can I say, Phillip has............ well, you know............ *those* kinda eyes.................


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Somebody warn Capt Quirk that I'm comin down his road soon and to lock up all the beer. I is thirsty


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> say huh?
> 
> 
> I was? am? huh? SNAP, I missed that memo!
> Hey WAIT.....how'd you kno...... oooohhh, you're using that modlytrackerthang again aren't you?!?!  What can I say, Phillip has............ well, you know............ *those* kinda eyes.................



Fogerty reference


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Fogerty reference


You're mighty young to lissen to "old" stuff!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're mighty young to lissen to "old" stuff!



Yet you missed it 

Well excuse me for havin lyrical taste


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yet you missed it
> 
> Well excuse me for havin lyrical taste


Not one of my fav's that's why................ you're excused...............


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Beer 1 hour ahead


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Somebody warn Capt Quirk that I'm comin down his road soon and to lock up all the beer. I is thirsty



Nevermind I cleared his territory without the need for a cold one. It was close but I made it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2010)

30 more minutes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 more minutes





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)

Anybody heard from Chuckiepoo??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Chuckiepoo??


Not lately, ain't seen or heard from quiet a few lately.......... 

Hey Quack?  You look like you need a "change" of scenery............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not lately, ain't seen or heard from quiet a few lately..........
> 
> Hey Quack?  You look like you need a "change" of scenery............



Send me sumpin . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send me sumpin . . .


Coming right up............. I think you'll like it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Coming right up............. I think you'll like it!



How'd you do that??


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 2, 2010)

hey keebs and  quack


----------



## Red Man (Dec 2, 2010)

slip said:


> freakin BRRRR....
> 
> got up with the sun this morning and looked out the winder and it looked like snow but it was FROST... my rooster crowed cockadoodletmeinnnnnnnn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs and  quack



Whut up big man??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

S
l
o
w


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd you do that??


 Can't reveal my secrets........... you want it back???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 2, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm....... Possible Frostbite.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmmmm....... Possible Frostbite.



That looks like frostbite remedy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmmmm....... Possible Frostbite.


I dunno 'bout that...............



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah...


HEY Kim!!



Sterlo58 said:


> That looks like frostbite remedy.


Yeah, now you're talking!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2010)

evening, folks!
lawd, what a long day. Unfortuanately, the schedule went to...... well, let's just say I'm not taking tomorrow off after all. The weekend forecast looks awful cold anyway so i guess a lake test run after we get it fixed, but no fishing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmmmm....... Possible Frostbite.


I think I would be willing to risk a little frostbite!!..........Looks good!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah...


Whasup Kim!!


Sterlo58 said:


> That looks like frostbite remedy.


How's it going Neal??.......Any luck this morning??



Keebs said:


> I dunno 'bout that...............
> 
> 
> HEY Kim!!
> ...


Hiya Stawker!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> lawd, what a long day. Unfortuanately, the schedule went to...... well, let's just say I'm not taking tomorrow off after all. The weekend forecast looks awful cold anyway so i guess a lake test run after we get it fixed, but no fishing.



Well least you will get the boat back up and in order


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> lawd, what a long day. Unfortuanately, the schedule went to...... well, let's just say I'm not taking tomorrow off after all. The weekend forecast looks awful cold anyway so i guess a lake test run after we get it fixed, but no fishing.


Hate to hear about the loss of a day off!!........Hope all works out well with the test run!!



Hankus said:


> Well least you will get the boat back up and in order


You ever get that cold one??........Heard you was up this way today


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate to hear about the loss of a day off!!........Hope all works out well with the test run!!
> 
> You ever get that cold one??........Heard you was up this way today



Holdin one now  Was all over Waco. Hit ARI at 3pm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2010)

evening all.  someone left the north door open.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Holdin one now  Was all over Waco. Hit ARI at 3pm


Thought I heard a rumble around 3:00!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all.  someone left the north door open.



I was just steppin out for a beer  I shut it but the glass is stuck open 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought I heard a rumble around 3:00!!



That were me it was just muffeled cause it was the work truck


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Frozen drivelers? 

Where is everybody?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

They obviously have more pressing responsibilities


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That were me it was just muffeled cause it was the work truck


That's what confused me!!........Wasn't sure if it was the forklifts outside or not!!



Les Miles said:


> Frozen drivelers?
> 
> Where is everybody?


Trying to find some place warm maybe??

Alright Folks.......Time for the Yak Sack!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Later Mitch


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2010)

yep mother nature turned the cold on and i think its here to stay! took the dogs on a walk and could see their breath

but whats really funny is one of my hens got plucked up pretty bad and since she is lacking feathers i had to put her in a dog crate and in the bath tub to keep her warm tonight...what can i say.. she is a good layer and i dont want to lose her


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 2, 2010)

Helloooooooooo


----------



## Hankus (Dec 2, 2010)

slip said:


> yep mother nature turned the cold on and i think its here to stay! took the dogs on a walk and could see their breath
> 
> but whats really funny is one of my hens got plucked up pretty bad and since she is lacking feathers i had to put her in a dog crate and in the bath tub to keep her warm tonight...what can i say.. she is a good layer and i dont want to lose her



Got one insider rite now myself. She's out all day but she was hurt and I ain't sure she can take the cold at nite.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2010)

tgif


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tgif



Morning...Did you get the coffee pot started


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...Did you get the coffee pot started



silly questions


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Mornin y'all

Tiny, I get them numbers to you this mornin sometime. Had to switch cars yesterday and forgot to get it out


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning !! I'd love a cup of that...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> silly questions



well,what you expect I am still half asleep


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> Tiny, I get them numbers to you this mornin sometime. Had to switch cars yesterday and forgot to get it out





huntinglady74 said:


> Morning !! I'd love a cup of that...



Morning

Hankus,
No problem...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2010)

morning hl74 and and drankus.

have a cup and enjoy.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Guys.. Gotta wake up..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Good Morning Boss...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2010)

Boss mornin'

just came in from the cold.  at least no wind this AM


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning peeps 

Matty, you on for lunch?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.



Well thanks Matty.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.



How did you know I was here?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> Matty, you on for lunch?



yesssssssssss  



OutFishHim said:


> How did you know I was here?



I can just sense danger.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can just sense danger.






I think it's too cold to go to work today..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think it's too cold to go to work today..



Yeah the lady i work with about fell over when she came in and saw me with a coat on this morning!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think it's too cold to go to work today..



Morning 



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah the lady i work with about fell over when she came in and saw me with a coat on this morning!



I was advised that I did not need a jacket as I have extra insulation...


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah the lady i work with about fell over when she came in and saw me with a coat on this morning!



What's underneath it?

I'm gonna be wrapped up like an eskimo today!



jmfauver said:


> Morning



Hey there little guy...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's underneath it?
> 
> I'm gonna be wrapped up like an eskimo today!
> 
> ...




My nekkid twista outfit.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's underneath it?
> 
> I'm gonna be wrapped up like an eskimo today!
> 
> ...



We been missing ya...How ya been?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My nekkid twista outfit.



Well no wonder you wore a coat today...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My nekkid twista outfit.



Somehow I should have guessed...OH QUACK


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well no wonder you wore a coat today...



Hey stranger...I'll have one of those peppermint martinis please.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We been missing ya...How ya been?



Thanks.  Been doing good.  Finally back to a somewhat normal schedule at work. 

Oh and I got my new phone!  Blackberry Torch.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My nekkid twista outfit.





OutFishHim said:


> Well no wonder you wore a coat today...



No twista outfits are allowed at Boodys 

Morning Sea Hag


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey stranger...I'll have one of those peppermint martinis please.



Hey Kneel!  Looks good doesn't it?




Ok, off to work.....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks.  Been doing good.  Finally back to a somewhat normal schedule at work.
> 
> Oh and I got my new phone!  Blackberry Torch.




Sooooooooo, what's the latest on the crackhead? 


New phones take better pictures.... just saying.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Sea Hag



I don't think I know you.... Did you loose a bet or something?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.




Hiya BOSSBABY!!




OutFishHim said:


> I think it's too cold to go to work today..





I'm guessing you're driving with the "brights" on??

Mmmmmm Hmmmmm!!!!



jmfauver said:


> Somehow I should have guessed...OH QUACK





Sir, yes sir??


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Sooooooooo, what's the latest on the crackhead?
> 
> 
> New phones take better pictures.... just saying.



We finally canned her...  She came to get her check on wednesday.  Told me they found meth in her drug test.  (along with 3 other things).....she told me she was on sudafed...  But my girl from another shop is transferring in tomorrow!

Ok, hold your breath......


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't think I know you.... Did you loose a bet or something?



Names were changed to protect the innocent...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> Hankus,
> No problem...



Barely a day late 



BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.



Mornin BOSS 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya BOSSBABY!!
> 
> I'm guessing you're driving with the "brights" on??
> 
> ...



Evenin Unkle Drankus


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> We finally canned her...  She came to get her check on wednesday.  Told me they found meth in her drug test.  (along with 3 other things).....she told me she was on sudafed...  But my girl from another shop is transferring in tomorrow!



Useless without pictures... Is she hawt?


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 3, 2010)

Morning Folks



Well so much for starting the weekend eirly.I'm thinking of lifting a wire and making the machine going down. I think I can do it with just one or I could do a little something on the PLC from my desk.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing you're driving with the "brights" on??
> 
> Mmmmmm Hmmmmm!!!!



Morning QuackBaby!



Les Miles said:


> Names were changed to protect the innocent...



There is nothing innocent about you....



Hankus said:


> Barely a day late
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Hanky Panky!



Les Miles said:


> Useless without pictures... Is she hawt?



No, she's from Adairsville.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Well so much for starting the weekend eirly.I'm thinking of lifting a wire and making the machine going down. I think I can do it with just one or I could do a little something on the PLC from my desk.


Go ahead..............  it's your birfday..............


----------



## Krickit (Dec 3, 2010)

Quote:
BBQBOSS 
Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers. 


OutFishHim said:


> How did you know I was here?



And how did you know I'd be in here also?!  

Happy Friday mornin' y'all!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Quote:
> BBQBOSS
> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.
> 
> ...


Mornin' Girly!! 
Oooopppsss, I think I just heard Drankus come in............. bbl!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

One of Keeb's turkay sammiches sounds good for breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> One of Keeb's turkay sammiches sounds good for breakfast


Heck yeah, with crispy bacon & toasted bread!!!

Ok ya'll, help me out here!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=587593


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Quote:
> BBQBOSS
> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.
> 
> ...





Hiya gal!!  Gotta crash . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!  Gotta crash . . .


Need me to come tuck you in????????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Quote:
> BBQBOSS
> Good morning all my hawt sexy dribblers.
> 
> ...



Could be that hidden camera i have setup in yo house?   

Tell Sulli that the officer dangle outfit was funny for one night but its getting ridiculous seeing him in it everyday!


----------



## Krickit (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Could be that hidden camera i have setup in yo house?
> 
> Tell Sulli that the officer dangle outfit was funny for one night but its getting ridiculous seeing him in it everyday!



   
Hmmm....  _That's_ what that blinking light was. Wow - I shoulda known it wasn't a red lightening bug! LOL!    j/k

And he hasn't been home all week because of Sapelo, and I can't wait for him to get back!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it too early to ditch work and go on a bender  Cause that's how I feel bout it today


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Good Morning Yall Its Friday! I had bacon , toast, scrambled eggs covered with homemade chili and cheese for breakfast. Gonna be a good day Hey Hey HEEYY


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Yall Its Friday! I had bacon , toast, scrambled eggs covered with homemade chili and cheese for breakfast. Gonna be a long day in the bathroom!  Hey Hey HEEYY




Mornin!  Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Hmmm....  _That's_ what that blinking light was. Wow - I shoulda known it wasn't a red lightening bug! LOL!    j/k
> 
> And he hasn't been home all week because of Sapelo, and I can't wait for him to get back!


And I bet Sulli *convinced* you it was a lightening bug too, didn't he?!?!? 



Hankus said:


> Is it too early to ditch work and go on a bender  Cause that's how I feel bout it today


Uuuuhhhh, no, can't go with ya on that one darlin', tough it out like the rest of us have to!  



mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Yall Its Friday! I had bacon , toast, scrambled eggs covered with homemade chili and cheese for breakfast. Gonna be a good day Hey Hey HEEYY


 Glad I don't work in the same AREA, much less BUILDING as you!!


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 3, 2010)

Good morning!!!


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad I don't work in the same AREA, much less BUILDING as you!!



I agree


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mornin CC


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin CC



Hello


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Good morning!!!


 Hi sista!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin CC


 Mornin Sterlo, cold enough up your way???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hello



You best be good to hubby today.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You best be good to hubby today.



Fat chance of that.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi sista!
> 
> 
> Mornin Sterlo, cold enough up your way???



Hey! How you this morning?



Sterlo58 said:


> You best be good to hubby today.



Always 



dougefresh said:


> Fat chance of that.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>


What are you all confused about now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And I bet Sulli *convinced* you it was a lightening bug too, didn't he?!?!?
> 
> 
> Uuuuhhhh, no, can't go with ya on that one darlin', tough it out like the rest of us have to!
> ...



Sorry just got out of the lil boys room , What were you saying?


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What are you all confused about now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi sista!
> 
> 
> Mornin Sterlo, cold enough up your way???



Mornin Miss Keebs. 
It is a might chilly. I hunted yesterday morning but decided to pass today.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Hey! How you this morning?
> Always


I'm good, it's Friday, you KNOW I'm good on Friday's!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Sorry just got out of the lil boys room , What were you saying?


 didjaremembertheairfreshnerthistime?!?!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Miss Keebs.
> It is a might chilly. I hunted yesterday morning but decided to pass today.


Yeah, it was 28 when I went to crank the truck this morning......bbbrrr, even the dogs didn't really wanna go out this morning!  I don't care WHAT the temps are this weekend, I'm going out, only chance I get is the weekends now, so I gotta go when I can go!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm good, it's Friday, you KNOW I'm good on Friday's!!!
> 
> 
> didjaremembertheairfreshnerthistime?!?!
> ...


thats right when ya gotta go ya gotta go


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't care WHAT the temps are this weekend, I'm going out, only chance I get is the weekends now, so I gotta go when I can go!!



Me too. I am gunna concentrate on trying to get Sam a buck this weekend. He got his first doe this year and is chompin at the bit to shoot a buck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2010)

Gooood Friday mornin to y'all!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> thats right when ya gotta go ya gotta go


 (that goes for a lot of things, huh??  )



Sterlo58 said:


> Me too. I am gunna concentrate on trying to get Sam a buck this weekend. He got his first doe this year and is chompin at the bit to shoot a buck.


 Tell'em I said "Get'em"!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Gooood Friday mornin to y'all!!!


 Why hellloooo there Chiefypoo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gooood Friday mornin to y'all!!!



Mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Gonna go to the races sat. night, and hunting Sunday afternoon, come on weekend!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gooood Friday mornin to y'all!!!



Mornin Jethro!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro!


Hey Badboy........................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> (that goes for a lot of things, huh??  )
> 
> 
> Tell'em I said "Get'em"!!!
> ...



Hellooooo Schweetie



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin.



Mernin MUD!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro!



How's it going BUTTRUBBER???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellooooo Schweetie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey chief, I'm thinkin 'bout having a *Chainsaw* Party this weekend............ think it'll go over??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Badboy........................



Well hello there Kebo-luscious! 



Jeff C. said:


> Hellooooo Schweetie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, i resemble that remark.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there Kebo-luscious!
> 
> Hey, i resemble that remark.


You still got yur coat on?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You still got yur coat on?!?!



Nope! And my co-workers are really freakin out now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey chief, I'm thinkin 'bout having a *Chainsaw* Party this weekend............ think it'll go over??



I've got a really LOUD one!!! It can be heard for MILESSSSSS.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope! And my co-workers are really freakin out now!






Jeff C. said:


> I've got a really LOUD one!!! It can be heard for MILESSSSSS.


 don't matter how long it is, as long as it cuts the tree's up into fire wood............ lots of fire wood........... did I say Lots!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't matter how long it is, as long as it cuts the tree's up into fire wood............ lots of fire wood........... did I say Lots!!!



Speaking of firewood, i got a trailer at the house i have to stack this weekend,


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Idjits done wrecked Quack's "Well" thread...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Speaking of firewood, i got a trailer at the house i have to stack this weekend,


 you have a chainsaw?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits done wrecked Quack's "Well" thread...


 like you didn't see THAT coming!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

All this firewood talk reminded me its saw time at my house too. Thinkin I'm cuttin a 12 pack worth


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> All this firewood talk reminded me its saw time at my house too. Thinkin I'm cuttin a 12 pack worth


I have enough at least for a 30 pk, come'on down!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy Friday all fellow dribblers.
 I believe they going to walk today.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> like you didn't see THAT coming!



I am innocent of these things you speak of. 

Gotta go eat lunch with the usual driveler suspects at Boudreaux's. 

 Ya'll keep it out of the ditch.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday all fellow dribblers.
> I believe they going to walk today.


I just hope they're still walking in the morning!!!



Les Miles said:


> I am innocent of these things you speak of.
> 
> Gotta go eat lunch with the usual driveler suspects at Boudreaux's.
> 
> Ya'll keep it out of the ditch.


Mmmmmm eat me some mud bugs!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have enough at least for a 30 pk, come'on down!



I got more than that but there's no need to be an over achiever


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have enough at least for a 30 pk, come'on down!



Get it cut up and i will trade you a 30 pack for it!  You can even pick the flavor!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got more than that but there's no need to be an over achiever






BBQBOSS said:


> Get it cut up and i will trade you a 30 pack for it!  You can even pick the flavor!


We might could already work a trade!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you have a chainsaw?!?!



Yes i do. stihl and a poulan but iza racing this weekend, sorry


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey its time for lunch


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey its time for lunch



Then time for a break...then time to go home.  

WEEKEND IS ALMOST HERE.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i do. stihl and a poulan but iza racing this weekend, sorry


  that's ok, got a sweet offer from another to come help!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey its time for lunch


Mmmm, more homemade soup & a pb&j sammich!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 3, 2010)

See you all later. Time to head to the swaaaaaamp.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that's ok, got a sweet offer from another to come help!
> 
> 
> Mmmm, more homemade soup & a pb&j sammich!



glad ya got some help   Golden Corral again. After the breakfast of champions and then the buffet my stomach stopped me outside and asked me" What did i do to you?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Then time for a break...then time to go home.
> 
> WEEKEND IS ALMOST HERE.



time for a nap , then a break , then home , Yeah come on weekend , I dare ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> glad ya got some help _*  Golden Corral*_ again. After the breakfast of champions and then the buffet my stomach stopped me outside and asked me" What did i do to you?"


 Oh man, you just LOVE teasing me doncha?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

OOOOhhhhhh look post 500, this tread is half way over, or half way going, whichever you make the call


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, you just LOVE teasing me doncha?!?!



Yes mm i believe i do


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes mm i believe i do


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Get a room


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Get a room


 Got one.............. at the Golden Corral............ cooler is in the back of the truck, pull up a chair


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

I do say that a few of us putting a hurtin' on that catfish and grouper over at the cajun cafe. 
BBQBoss was last seen waddling out the door and into his truck, headed home with a big ol' smile on his face. 

Now I'm feeling the sleepy monster coming on...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I do say that a few of us putting a hurtin' on that catfish and grouper over at the cajun cafe.
> BBQBoss was last seen waddling out the door and into his truck, headed home with a big ol' smile on his face.
> 
> Now I'm feeling the sleepy monster coming on...


Were any mudbugs hurt during this consuming frenzy?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

man im parched , so thirsty


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Did 101 leave his cooler unattended  Why yes he did. 

FREE BEER


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I was gona leave at 3.


Have I told ya'll how much I love my job.

Seem like they tear stuff up the most right before we go down for a weekend. Bunch of idjits. Now I have to go fix the stuff that I was going to work on this morning.




Yall Have a good weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

got to wait till 5, have to remain strong


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> man im parched , so thirsty





Hankus said:


> Did 101 leave his cooler unattended  Why yes he did.
> 
> FREE BEER


Oy, I tried to warn Mud you were gonna get in there, did he listen? NOOoooooooo 



dougefresh said:


> Well I was gona leave at 3.
> 
> 
> Have I told ya'll how much I love my job.
> ...


 I sowwy Birfday boy!



mudracing101 said:


> got to wait till 5, have to remain strong


 You're gonna have to re-stock now!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well I was gona leave at 3.
> 
> 
> Have I told ya'll how much I love my job.
> ...



Will do   

Gonna drink one with your name on it tonite since its your hatchdate


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oy, I tried to warn Mud you were gonna get in there, did he listen? NOOoooooooo
> 
> 
> I sowwy Birfday boy!
> ...



story of my life, its ok , so drink up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> story of my life, its ok , so drink up


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Were any mudbugs hurt during this consuming frenzy?!?!



Not a one. Real connoisseurs of the cajun cuisine would know that mudbug season runs from March to early May each year. 

So you should prolly just stick to eating simple minded food like soup and sammiches...  

Buh bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Not a one. Real connoisseurs of the cajun cuisine would know that mudbug season runs from March to early May each year.
> 
> So you should prolly just stick to eating simple minded food like soup and sammiches...
> 
> Buh bye



Oh no he didnt


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh no he didnt



Oh yes I did 

Everyone take shelter... incoming!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its coming any minute now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Not a one. Real connoisseurs of the cajun cuisine would know that mudbug season runs from March to early May each year.
> 
> So you should prolly just stick to eating simple minded food like soup and sammiches...
> 
> Buh bye


Welp, ya caught me, I am NOT a "connoisseurs" of cajun cuisine, nor of mudbugs, I HAVE attended a Crawdad festival one time in my life & actually enjoyed the little boogers, that is why I asked, no, last time I looked even in big 'ole Tifton, there is not a Cajun establishment to be found, so I guess just you "Hi-fah-looting" Atlanta folks can chow down on that there cuisine as you want and us "plain 'ole" South Gawja folks will eat our deer meat soup and sandwiches as we always have................. oh yeah........... buh bye yurself, cheekin!



mudracing101 said:


> Oh no he didnt


 like I didn't expect it???



Les Miles said:


> Oh yes I did
> 
> Everyone take shelter... incoming!!!!!


Real men stand/stay & argue


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welp, ya caught me, I am NOT a "connoisseurs" of cajun cuisine, nor of mudbugs, I HAVE attended a Crawdad festival one time in my life & actually enjoyed the little boogers, that is why I asked, no, last time I looked even in big 'ole Tifton, there is not a Cajun establishment to be found, so I guess just you "Hi-fah-looting" Atlanta folks can chow down on that there cuisine as you want and us "plain 'ole" South Gawja folks will eat our deer meat soup and sandwiches as we always have................. oh yeah........... buh bye yurself, cheekin!
> 
> 
> like I didn't expect it???
> ...



Well it was me that didnt expect it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 3, 2010)

1 hr. getting so close i can taste it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Beer o'clock could you please hurry  I'm thirsty


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Well it was me that didnt expect it


pppfffttt, stick around, wait 'til me & Matty have another "tiff"



mudracing101 said:


> 1 hr. getting so close i can taste it





Hankus said:


> Beer o'clock could you please hurry  I'm thirsty


 I'm gonna take the Canadian Express tonight!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welp, ya caught me, I am NOT a "connoisseurs" of cajun cuisine, nor of mudbugs, I HAVE attended a Crawdad festival one time in my life & actually enjoyed the little boogers, that is why I asked, no, last time I looked even in big 'ole Tifton, there is not a Cajun establishment to be found, so I guess just you "Hi-fah-looting" Atlanta folks can chow down on that there cuisine as you want and us "plain 'ole" South Gawja folks will eat our deer meat soup and sandwiches as we always have................. oh yeah........... buh bye yurself, cheekin!
> 
> 
> like I didn't expect it???
> ...



You let him off easy Keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You let him off easy Keebs...


eh, the mods have been circling today, plus, it IS Friday!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Welp, ya caught me, I am NOT a "connoisseurs" of cajun cuisine, nor of mudbugs, I HAVE attended a Crawdad festival one time in my life & actually enjoyed the little boogers, that is why I asked, no, last time I looked even in big 'ole Tifton, there is not a Cajun establishment to be found, so I guess just you "Hi-fah-looting" Atlanta folks can chow down on that there cuisine as you want and us "plain 'ole" South Gawja folks will eat our deer meat soup and sandwiches as we always have................. oh yeah........... buh bye yurself, cheekin!



I ain't skeered ... I just had to go finish my business in the sports forum. 




			
				Keebs said:
			
		

> like I didn't expect it???



Whatchoo talkin' about Willis? 



			
				Keebs said:
			
		

> Real men stand/stay & argue



I didn't leave, I was just finishing my list of chores for you to do like cooking and cleaning, laundry, dishes...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered ... I just had to go finish my business in the sports forum.
> Whatchoo talkin' about Willis?
> I didn't leave, I was just finishing my list of chores for you to do like cooking and cleaning, laundry, dishes...




_*Otis??? Is that YOU darlin'?!?!?!?*_


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> eh, the mods have been circling today, plus, it IS Friday!



Since when does it matter if the Mods are circling....They need to eat sometimes as well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2010)

Yawn, stretch, scratch . . .   Last night!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Somebody warn Capt Quirk that I'm comin down his road soon and to lock up all the beer. I is thirsty


Prefer Bourbon... don't have any though...



Hankus said:


> Nevermind I cleared his territory without the need for a cold one. It was close but I made it


Next time, bring Bourbon, and give me some warning, I'll keep a look out for ya 

Howdy dribblers! Been a couple of bummer days. First, video blows up on the pC, took me this long to get one of the many back ups over here and hooked up. Then last night, we runn out of propane. It's a good thing we had a dog for everybody last night!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

Later peeps. Got stuff to go do.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch . . .   Last night!!!



Good luck, next week gettin to quack fix.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

afternoon, peeps!
Long day, long week. I think i'll just get a good nights sleep and head to montgomery in the morning. Finish the boat and bring it on home Sunday.

No  at Keebs allowed Les. She's got the same problem i do here. We are in a seafood wasteland in Sowega. I hope to find a seafood retailer that carries crawfish ( or live blue crabs) sometime in the spring.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good luck, next week gettin to quack fix.


  



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Long day, long week. I think i'll just get a good nights sleep and head to montgomery in the morning. Finish the boat and bring it on home Sunday.
> 
> No  at Keebs allowed Les. She's got the same problem i do here. We are in a seafood wasteland in Sowega. I hope to find a seafood retailer that carries crawfish ( or live blue crabs) sometime in the spring.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My nekkid twista outfit.





Les Miles said:


> BBQBoss was last seen waddling out the door and into his truck, headed home with a big ol' smile on his face.



I'm home for the salt mine and it feels good to be gone.  

Do you think bbqboss was planning a twister game with this guy?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Beer  Oh how I've missed you


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer  Oh how I've missed you



Hey, i found one in the back of the fridge! 
It's left over from FPG, but i'm sure it's still good.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2010)

{o,o}
 |)__)
 -"-"-
O RLY?


{o.o}
|)_(|
-"-"-
YA RLY


 {o,o}
 (__(|
 -"-"-
NO WAI!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Prefer Bourbon... don't have any though...
> 
> 
> Next time, bring Bourbon, and give me some warning, I'll keep a look out for ya
> ...



I give ya a heads up if I know early and for sure 

You need to change your drawers  I hear that's what changed Quacks luck  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i found one in the back of the fridge!
> It's left over from FPG, but i'm sure it's still good.



 Ya mean they can go bad. Well in that case I'll join ya 



slip said:


> {o,o}
> |)__)
> -"-"-
> O RLY?
> ...



Very good slip now step away from the mater booze


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 3, 2010)

Yo...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, once agin I dun rund ever one oft.   

Oh well...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey RM I was gettin a beer  Wassup


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

yo yo yo!!!!  what up my dribblas????


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

The life of this beer is up real soon


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We might could already work a trade!



Oh yeah?? I like tradin services wif you.  



Les Miles said:


> I do say that a few of us putting a hurtin' on that catfish and grouper over at the cajun cafe.
> BBQBoss was last seen waddling out the door and into his truck, headed home with a big ol' smile on his face.
> 
> Now I'm feeling the sleepy monster coming on...



Yep, she wanted me to see how clean her apartment was. 



mudracing101 said:


> Its coming any minute now.



Yikes!!!!  



Keebs said:


> pppfffttt, stick around, wait 'til me & Matty have another "tiff"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take the Canadian Express tonight!!



Awwwwww, i like our lovers quarrels!  



gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm home for the salt mine and it feels good to be gone.
> 
> Do you think bbqboss was planning a twister game with this guy?



Bad gobbler!!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Very good slip now step away from the mater booze


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, once agin I dun rund ever one oft.
> 
> Oh well...



Howdy redneck!!!  Got that bike fixed????


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

slip said:


>



The expression of that critter reminds me of an old Korn music vid


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

Evenin Drankus!


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2010)

just took the dogs on a walk, i saw headlights and went in the ditch like always, but saw he was going way to fast and waved my arm so he could see me (dark jacket) and he almost stopped, look at me and kept going...

turns around and comes back up the road, again im in the ditch but he passed me at atleast 70, just floored it.

what the heck
didnt even have time to see the color of the car...


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The expression of that critter reminds me of an old Korn music vid



yah rly.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

S
l
o
w


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

dang where all da dribblas at???


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2010)

just watchin some hockey here...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang where all da dribblas at???



Sorry, can't drivel right now. Too busy drooling.  

Was playing with my stoopid cat Torchamedes and he took a swipe at my lip.

First it was bleeding, now it's swollen AND bloody.  







Dumb cat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got a feeling things are about to get ugly on here.
Otis tried to give a Grinch award to the Jellystone Mod, resulting in the poor ol Taylor Swift thread getting locked after Nicodemus said he didn't know her( which is understandable because she doesn't play a fiddle). The said grinch award post was deleted assuming PBradley ( the incognito mod) did it because this is a big boy game only. What this has to do with anything, i don't know but i'm bored and Otis is plotting. 
Man, that beer was good......


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

I heard dat bamer


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh yeah?? I like tradin services wif you.
> Awwwwww, i like our lovers quarrels!



Matty, I am SURROUNDED by oak tree's near 'bout every make & model........... we can deal, darlin'!!
meee tooooo!! 



slip said:


>


Moppett, that is just, just, hhhmmmm, just sooooo wrong!!!



turtlebug said:


> Sorry, can't drivel right now. Too busy drooling.
> 
> Was playing with my stoopid cat Torchamedes and he took a swipe at my lip.
> 
> ...


Want "Big'Un"??  He just *puts his teeth* on ya to pet him, I finally "taught" him not to BITE for attention!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, can't drivel right now. Too busy drooling.
> 
> Was playing with my stoopid cat Torchamedes and he took a swipe at my lip.
> 
> ...



umm....... live archery target? The kids prolly want a new kitten anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a feeling things are about to get ugly on here.
> Otis tried to give a Grinch award to the Jellystone Mod, resulting in the poor ol Taylor Swift thread getting locked after Nicodemus said he didn't know her( which is understandable because she doesn't play a fiddle). The said grinch award post was deleted assuming PBradley ( the incognito mod) did it because this is a big boy game only. What this has to do with anything, i don't know but i'm bored and Otis is plotting.
> Man, that beer was good......


You wanna run that by me ONE more time???
Dang, one beer & you do THAT?? you're GOOOOOOD!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a feeling things are about to get ugly on here.
> Otis tried to give a Grinch award to the Jellystone Mod, resulting in the poor ol Taylor Swift thread getting locked after Nicodemus said he didn't know her( which is understandable because she doesn't play a fiddle). The said grinch award post was deleted assuming PBradley ( the incognito mod) did it because this is a big boy game only. What this has to do with anything, i don't know but i'm bored and Otis is plotting.
> Man, that beer was good......



Please don't forget about how folks lost their sense of humor and actually took Throwback's Doe Pee thread seriously.  

Or about FL HUNTER getting banned over ANOTHER Out of state hunters thread.  


I was going to post a thread in the deer hunting forum concerning all these folks saying we need to shoot less does. These folks obviously did not hunt during the "Doe Days" of the 80's and don't know what it was like to cherish such a day and not even see a doe.  This is my reasoning for the doe population explosion. However, I do not feel like arguing with someone who will come back and tell me that there must be some really old does out there.    


Wonder if we can bring ATLNINJA back from the dead.  



Yes. I'm rambling. I'm tired.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You wanna run that by me ONE more time???
> Dang, one beer & you do THAT?? you're GOOOOOOD!!



Well, the thread has been unlocked right after i exposed the twisted details here. However, Otis's grinch post is still missing. It's bad people.....


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry, can't drivel right now. Too busy drooling.
> 
> Was playing with my stoopid cat Torchamedes and he took a swipe at my lip.
> 
> ...



Bring him to our house. The dogs will enjoy playin' wiff him.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Want "Big'Un"??  He just *puts his teeth* on ya to pet him, I finally "taught" him not to BITE for attention!



NO THANK YOU! 

My mother has such a cat. His name is Thomas. I don't like him.  





rhbama3 said:


> umm....... live archery target? The kids prolly want a new kitten anyway.





No, Torchamedes is the feline equivalent of your Woozer. He can't help himself.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Please don't forget about how folks lost their sense of humor and actually took Throwback's Doe Pee thread seriously.
> 
> Or about FL HUNTER getting banned over ANOTHER Out of state hunters thread.
> 
> ...



Can we bring back Repoman too


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Please don't forget about how folks lost their sense of humor and actually took Throwback's Doe Pee thread seriously.
> 
> Or about FL HUNTER getting banned over ANOTHER Out of state hunters thread.
> 
> ...


No. He needs to stay in stealth mode. 


Hankus said:


> Can we bring back Repoman too



No, he needs to just stick to talking to the voices in his head.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bring him to our house. The dogs will enjoy playin' wiff him.



Bad Bubbette! Bad!    

Wish no harm upon my foot warmer! 


Besides, he and Woozer have about the same IQ, they would just stare at each other wondering what they were supposed to do after they got done licking the winders.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang where all da dribblas at???


Been busy!!



turtlebug said:


> Sorry, can't drivel right now. Too busy drooling.
> 
> Was playing with my stoopid cat Torchamedes and he took a swipe at my lip.
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> umm....... live archery target? The kids prolly want a new kitten anyway.


.........I got a couple more targets if you are interested



rhbama3 said:


> Got a feeling things are about to get ugly on here.
> Otis tried to give a Grinch award to the Jellystone Mod, resulting in the poor ol Taylor Swift thread getting locked after Nicodemus said he didn't know her( which is understandable because she doesn't play a fiddle). The said grinch award post was deleted assuming PBradley ( the incognito mod) did it because this is a big boy game only. What this has to do with anything, i don't know but i'm bored and Otis is plotting.
> Man, that beer was good......


Didja catch Quacks well thread this morning??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey everyone... Thinking i need to find that bottle of Jack hubby has hide somewhere..


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No. He needs to stay in stealth mode.
> 
> 
> No, he needs to just stick to talking to the voices in his head.



Yeah yer prolly rite


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya, Mitch! 
No, i think i missed that one.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Please don't forget about how folks lost their sense of humor and actually took Throwback's Doe Pee thread seriously.
> 
> Or about FL HUNTER getting banned over ANOTHER Out of state hunters thread.
> 
> ...


You're entitled! 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, the thread has been unlocked right after i exposed the twisted details here. However, Otis's grinch post is still missing. It's bad people.....


I *knew* something didn't "feel" right, dang, sure the moon ain't on the rise again or something???



Bubbette said:


> Bring him to our house. The dogs will enjoy playin' wiff him.


got ya saved, sista!! 



turtlebug said:


> NO THANK YOU!
> 
> My mother has such a cat. His name is Thomas. I don't like him.
> 
> No, Torchamedes is the feline equivalent of your Woozer. He can't help himself.


Aaaawww, come'on, Bigun is a "sweetie" just don't rub his fur the wrong way, too fast, too slow............. at least he don't reach out & put his teeth on your chin any more!!



Hankus said:


> Can we bring back Repoman too


 OyVey!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didja catch Quacks well thread this morning??



Is it gone 



huntinglady74 said:


> Hey everyone... Thinking i need to find that bottle of Jack hubby has hide somewhere..



Drinkin n drivilin. Its what we do


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bad Bubbette! Bad!
> 
> Wish no harm upon my foot warmer!
> 
> ...



Woozer likes cats. He learned as a puppy to leave them alone or his nose gets hurt.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Please don't forget about how folks lost their sense of humor and actually took Throwback's Doe Pee thread seriously.
> 
> Or about FL HUNTER getting banned over ANOTHER Out of state hunters thread.
> 
> ...


*Nooooooooo!!!!*


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Can we bring back Repoman too





rhbama3 said:


> No. He needs to stay in stealth mode.
> 
> 
> No, he needs to just stick to talking to the voices in his head.





I don't think ATLNINJAWannabe wants Nick to go all Mr. Miyagi on him again.     


Repoman don't have time for us anyway.  He's probably out chasing one of his multiple personalities and gonna shoot him with his PSE/MATHEWS/HOYT/CARBONEXPRESS/MAGNUS bow when he catches him. 

Then he's gonna mace the other 17.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bad Bubbette! Bad!
> 
> Wish no harm upon my foot warmer!
> 
> ...



it would be an epic lazy fight. Both would wake up long enough to paw at each other then go back to sleep.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> it would be an epic lazy fight. Both would wake up long enough to paw at each other then go back to sleep.



Post the vid on youtube. Bet it gets a ton of hits


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Mitch!
> No, i think i missed that one.


Howdy Robert!!..........Hope the boat works out well tomorrow!!!

ellfii had to bring out the thin Ice poster on that one!!



Hankus said:


> Is it gone
> 
> 
> 
> Drinkin n drivilin. Its what we do


I Dunno??.........Just stepped back in, and ain't been No where else!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Robert!!..........Hope the boat works out well tomorrow!!!
> 
> ellfii had to bring out the thin Ice poster on that one!!
> 
> I Dunno??.........Just stepped back in, and ain't been No where else!!



Its still there I checked


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 3, 2010)

hmmmmm... niller ice cream in the freezer and milk in da fridge.  Me thinks its time fer a shake.  aint had one in forever.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ellfii had to bring out the thin Ice poster on that one!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> yep,I had to change some wording


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> RUTTNBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > ellfii had to bring out the thin Ice poster on that one!!
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its still there I checked






Jeff Raines said:


> RUTTNBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > ellfii had to bring out the thin Ice poster on that one!!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 3, 2010)

Ain't ol Raineman's words still quoted by Unkle Drankus


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its still there I checked


Not anymore!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff Raines said:
> 
> 
> > You was pretty close to the edge!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not anymore!!



It's gone
someone musta got real bad


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's gone
> someone musta got real bad


I Dunno it was there a few minutes ago!!??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2010)

Evenin driveby.....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Let's try this again.. Seems Charter didn't like my refrence to Hubby's hidden Jack and went out on me.. Dang it..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Evening all I swiped hubby's bottle of Jack anyone want some????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening all I swiped hubby's bottle of Jack anyone want some????


You got any left??


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ruttnbuck..half a bottle... if net will keep working right.. dang now i can't get pics to show up...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Ruttnbuck..half a bottle... if net will keep working right.. dang now i can't get pics to show up...


Well.................What kind of pics do you need to show up!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, she wanted me to see how clean her apartment was.



Well... was it? 



rhbama3 said:


> Got a feeling things are about to get ugly on here.
> Otis tried to give a Grinch award to the Jellystone Mod, resulting in the poor ol Taylor Swift thread getting locked after Nicodemus said he didn't know her( which is understandable because she doesn't play a fiddle). The said grinch award post was deleted assuming PBradley ( the incognito mod) did it because this is a big boy game only. What this has to do with anything, i don't know but i'm bored and Otis is plotting.
> Man, that beer was good......



Gone for a few hours and miss all the fun. 



Jeff Raines said:


> It's gone
> someone musta got real bad



What did you idjits do to that thread? It was turning into a real jewel.


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 3, 2010)

evenin' y'all ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> What did you idjits do to that thread? It was turning into a real jewel.


I didn't do nuthin!!........I was just spectator!!............It did have real good potential though!!

Alright Babes, and Idjits!!..........Time for the Yak Sack!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I didn't do nuthin!!........I was just spectator!!............It did have real good potential though!!
> 
> Alright Babes, and Idjits!!..........Time for the Yak Sack!!



Later Mitch


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe the thread in question, was pulled, to save some from themselves. Keep in mind, innuendo, will not be tolerated, at all. As I said a couple of weeks ago, and it seems to have been forgotten, don`t force us to do what we don`t want to do. 

I`ll leave ya`ll alone now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I didn't do nuthin!!........I was just spectator!!............It did have real good potential though!!
> 
> Alright Babes, and Idjits!!..........Time for the Yak Sack!!



bet it was Otis


----------



## Hankus (Dec 4, 2010)

If we held the drunk dribbler of the day award now I bet I could find one of the top five real easy 

Howdy miz Yara 


Nite/mornin y'all


----------



## Otis (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bet it was Otis


 

whyzz it always gotta be me?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> whyzz it always gotta be me?



Because stationary targets are easier to hit. 

Perhaps you should tuck & roll and then return fire.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe the thread in question, was pulled, to save some from themselves. Keep in mind, innuendo, will not be tolerated, at all. As I said a couple of weeks ago, and it seems to have been forgotten, don`t force us to do what we don`t want to do.
> 
> I`ll leave ya`ll alone now.



I had nothing to do with that!

Mornin Dribblers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2010)

mercy I overslept.  

morning Quirk.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe the thread in question, was pulled, to save some from themselves. Keep in mind, innuendo, will not be tolerated, at all. As I said a couple of weeks ago, and it seems to have been forgotten, don`t force us to do what we don`t want to do.
> 
> I`ll leave ya`ll alone now.


I had no doubt, brother Nic. Appreciate you taking the temptation away before somebody posted something REALLY stupid. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> mercy I overslept.
> 
> morning Quirk.


Morning, Quirky and GW!
Yeah, i overslept too, but it sure felt good to ignore the alarm clock for a change. About to hit the shower and then head to Alabama to finish up my boat and bring that sucker home. Really looking forward to learning Blackshear and hope Nicodemus wants to wet a line with me some this spring( when we ain't chasing thunder chickens).


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 4, 2010)

Mornin folks....  Off with the butts, on with the briskets.  Its a viscious cycle i tell ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks....  Off with the butts, on with the briskets.  Its a viscious cycle i tell ya!



uh huh. 
Wish i had a brisket sammich right now.
Off to Alabama, see ya'll tomorrow night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> uh huh.
> Wish i had a brisket sammich right now.



Oh,that would be gooood....

Mornin y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't think of anything clever to say . . . so goodnight/goodmorning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"It" was INNOCENT I tellya!!  "It" was all about a haircut . . .





Hankus said:


> Is it gone
> 
> 
> 
> Drinkin n drivilin. Its what we do


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "It" was INNOCENT I tellya!!  "It" was all about a haircut . . .



So the haircut thread got snipped?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mornin Folks!!!! Y'all have a goodun....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "It" was INNOCENT I tellya!!  "It" was all about a haircut . . .



That's what I thought we wuz talking about. 

Morning drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So the haircut thread got snipped?


 Looks that way!
Howdy ya'll, bye ya'll, gotta ride to Allbany & back then start cutting up tree's & limbs!!  Bon fire ToNIGHT!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks that way!
> Howdy ya'll, bye ya'll, gotta ride to Allbany & back then start cutting up tree's & limbs!!  Bon fire ToNIGHT!!


Happy times there Keebs.
 I wihst ize doing that, instead of where i have to be. But it all gotta be done.


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 4, 2010)

Memo from Santa:

I regret to inform you that, effective immediately, I will no longer serve Georgia, Florida, West Virginia, Virginia, North and South Carolina, Tennessee, Mississippi, Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas or Alabama on Christmas Eve.

Due to the overwhelming current population of the earth, my contract was renegotiated by North American Fairies and Elves Local 209. As part of the new and better contract, I also get longer breaks for milk and cookies so keep that in mind. However, I'm certain that your children will be in good hands with your local replacement, who happens to be my third cousin, Bubba Claus. His side of the family is from the South Pole. He shares my goal of delivering toys to all the good boys and girls; however, there are a few differences between us.

Differences such as:

1. There is no danger of the Grinch stealing your presents from Bubba Claus. He has a gun rack on his sleigh and a bumper sticker that reads:
"These toys insured by Smith and Wesson."

2. Instead of milk and cookies, Bubba Claus prefers that children leave RC cola and pork rinds (or a Moon Pie) on the fireplace. And Bubba doesn't smoke a pipe. He dips a little snuff, so please have an empty spit can handy.

3. Bubba Claus' sleigh is pulled by floppy-eared, flyin' coon dogs instead of reindeer. I made the mistake of loaning him a couple of my reindeer one time, and Blitzen's head now overlooks Bubba's fireplace.

4. You won't hear "On Comet, on Cupid, on Donner, and Blitzen..." when Bubba Claus arrives. Instead, you'll hear, "On Earnhardt, on Andretti, on Martin and Petty."

5. "Ho, Ho, Ho" has been replaced by "Yee Haw" And you also are likely to hear Bubba's elves respond, "I her'd dat"

6. As required by Southern highway laws, Bubba Claus' sleigh does have a Yosemite Sam safety triangle on the back with the words "Back Off."

7. The usual Christmas movie classics such as "Miracle on 34th Street" and "It's a Wonderful Life" will not be shown in your negotiated viewing area. Instead, you'll see "Boss Hogg Saves Christmas" and "Smokey and the Bandit IV" featuring Burt Reynolds as Bubba Claus and dozens of state patrol cars crashing into each other.

8. Bubba's Christmas Motto, "Git 'er Done", has developed into a local favorite in recent years. And finally,

9. Bubba Claus doesn't wear a belt, so if I were you, I'd make sure the wife and the kids turn the other way when he bends over to put presents under the tree. It's his own way of expressing his anti-drug message, "Say No To Crack".

Sincerely Yours,

Santa Claus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2010)

Is everybody in "timeout"??


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is everybody in "timeout"??



dude its spoze to be 19 in town here monday as a low...

and i think im gunna go hunting. it'll be like 15 in the woods


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2010)

slip said:


> dude its spoze to be 19 in town here monday as a low...
> 
> and i think im gunna go hunting. it'll be like 15 in the woods



Deer oughta be moving??

Come duck hunting with me and stand in chest high water for a little while!!


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deer oughta be moving??
> 
> Come duck hunting with me and stand in chest high water for a little while!!



they dont make a duck big enough to be worth it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2010)

slip said:


> they dont make a duck big enough to be worth it...



It's truly addicting, more so than deer hunting.  Be glad to take you sometime, IF you don't mind hunting over bait, headshots, etc . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's truly addicting, more so than deer hunting.  Be glad to take you sometime, IF you don't mind hunting over bait, headshots, etc . . .



sounds good man, i got a whole box of .22 mag and some stale bread if they make it off the roost.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's truly addicting, more so than deer hunting.  Be glad to take you sometime, IF you don't mind hunting over bait, headshots, etc . . .





slip said:


> sounds good man, i got a whole box of .22 mag and some stale bread if they make it off the roost.



I wanna go.   I wanna go.   I wanna go.


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I wanna go.   I wanna go.   I wanna go.



sure man, just bring some bug bombs with you so if we cant find any ducks we can atleast flush out some coyotes from their den


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 5, 2010)

WoW


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is everybody in "timeout"??


I've been at Oconee WMA for the TBG Bow hunt today!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's truly addicting, more so than deer hunting.  Be glad to take you sometime, IF you don't mind hunting over bait, headshots, etc . . .


I've heard that promise before!!.......Still waiting!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

Guess all you idjits went to bed early


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2010)

Or slept in.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 5, 2010)

Who slept in?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2010)

this place is dead!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 5, 2010)

It's not dead... it's pining for the fjords


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 5, 2010)

No need to yell...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2010)

, just trying to wake the dead.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2010)

Im to lazy to cook breakfast... Will someone bring me something?!?!?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im to lazy to cook breakfast... Will someone bring me something?!?!?



We are making venison sausage, blueberry muffins and fresh hot Joe. C'mon over...we don't deliver.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 5, 2010)

Man ya'll wake up early...and cooking already... i need ya'lls energy....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 5, 2010)

Mornin peeps..... ughhhhh fixin to start a coffee infusion


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2010)

With all the speed of a pack of racin turtles


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

What the....?!
I'm gone a day and a half and ya'll couldn't even get off the same page? Buncha bums!
I'm home with the boat. We finished right as the sun went down yesterday. I went to Bass Pro and got a heavy duty mounting bracket for the fishfinder. $100 for a lousy piece of metal and plastic but considering how much the sonar cost, i didn't think going cheap was a smart move. Be kinda like buying a $2000 rifle and putting an $80 Tasco scope on it. Anyway, we didn't get to try it out this morning. 38 degrees with 20mph winds was too much even for me.
I still need to re-carpet the trailer rails. but the boat itself is ready to fish with! time to unload the truck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, when ya'll do show up:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5569261#post5569261


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2010)

Good job bammer!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 5, 2010)

Geez... couldn't sit around and wait for you to post. Gots too many chores I'm ignoring, so I can find mp3s for my new player


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2010)

ohhhh yessssss, deer burgers baby

after a year without any deer meat, my mouth was watering watching her in the scope..so good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good job bammer!


Thanks, Matty! 


slip said:


> ohhhh yessssss, deer burgers baby
> 
> after a year without any deer meat, my mouth was watering watching her in the scope..so good.



So, did you shoot a Doe today?


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Matty!
> 
> 
> So, did you shoot a Doe today?



nah man i shot her like 2 weeks ago, but got the meat back last night and my first bite today.


thinking about going hunting again in a day or two, but man its just so freaking cold.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

argh!!!!
I hate the forum slowdowns! i wasn't able to get on for the last 20 minutes!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> argh!!!!
> I hate the forum slowdowns! i wasn't able to get on for the last 20 minutes!


It's back for now, but I'm gonna say "G'Night"!!  Before it goes out again!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> argh!!!!
> I hate the forum slowdowns! i wasn't able to get on for the last 20 minutes!



Good job on the boat Bammer. It looks good! 



Keebs said:


> It's back for now, but I'm gonna say "G'Night"!!  Before it goes out again!!



Nighty nite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, when ya'll do show up:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5569261#post5569261


Looks Good!!.......All it needs now is a little fish slime!!



Keebs said:


> It's back for now, but I'm gonna say "G'Night"!!  Before it goes out again!!


Night Darlin!!



Les Miles said:


> Good job on the boat Bammer. It looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Nighty nite


Night coach!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hiya, Mitch!
Yeah, i can't wait to do some chunkin' and windin'!
Still have a few small things to do but i could go fishing tomorrow if i wanted to.
Speaking of tomorrow, 0515 will be here awful soon. Night, ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks Good!!.......All it needs now is a little fish slime!!





rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Mitch!
> Yeah, i can't wait to do some chunkin' and windin'!
> Still have a few small things to do but i could go fishing tomorrow if i wanted to.
> Speaking of tomorrow, 0515 will be here awful soon. Night, ya'll!


I would be glad to help you out with a proper sliming if we could ever work it out........Night Bro!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, sure was cool  Out on the ol' flt line this fine evening shift. Good to be home to eat an rest.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, sure was cool  Out on the ol' flt line this fine evening shift. Good to be home to eat an rest.


Night Craig!!........Time for the Yak Sack here!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Craig!!........Time for the Yak Sack here!!


Yeppers there buddy. It won't be long afore i am heading to the dismal misty land of dream realm myself. Hope your day was a good one Mitch. See ya later.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2010)

Ya make it sound so good there Trapdaddy that I bleve I'll turn in for the night myself


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya make it sound so good there Trapdaddy that I bleve I'll turn in for the night myself


Yeauh there Hankcephus. I am down fo da count naw. Got biometrics to go to well, now today. Don,t think ima gonna like that too much.
 Em kinda folkz get my bristles up.


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 6, 2010)

It's FREEEEEEEEZING in NJ!!!!!!! Someone send me HEAT, my toes are icicles!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's FREEEEEEEEZING in NJ!!!!!!! Someone send me HEAT, my toes are icicles!!!!!



i thought you were in GA now

heck its gunna be 20 here tonight, and for the rest of the week. not much heat to send


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 6, 2010)

slip said:


> i thought you were in GA now
> 
> heck its gunna be 20 here tonight, and for the rest of the week. not much heat to send



I'm at work silly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

Only 30* here this morning.  Better than freeeeeezin or even 20.  

Another Monday snuck up on us.  Don't let it bite you.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhhh yessssss, deer burgers baby
> 
> after a year without any deer meat, my mouth was watering watching her in the scope..so good.



Enjoy it Slip...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Only 30* here this morning.  Better than freeeeeezin or even 20.
> 
> Another Monday snuck up on us.  Don't let it bite you.



Don't mention Mondays...I get to drive to Marietta and back today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Enjoy it Slip...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention Mondays...I get to drive to Marietta and back today



I'd take it back if I could.    Would coffee help?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd take it back if I could.    Would coffee help?



Not really I have already had my limit...It's no big deal I just hate driving 7hrs out of a 9hr day.....Guess that's my fate for being married


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not really I have already had my limit...It's no big deal I just hate driving 7hrs out of a 9hr day.....Guess that's my fate for being married



There is a limit?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2010)

morning driveby!
Glad the boat is finished. This working all week and then a 3 hour drive to my sisters house to work on the boat on the weekends was starting to suck. Looks like this will be a busy week as well.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Only 30* here this morning.  Better than freeeeeezin or even 20.
> 
> Another Monday snuck up on us.  Don't let it bite you.



Idjit 30* is below freezin  


Mornin Tiny and bamer as well


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 6, 2010)

Wonder if they make snow boots that'll look good with scrubs? 

Good grief it's cold. 


 Morning


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends on who's wearin em  

Mornin tbug


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 6, 2010)

Morning all Waiting on the fire to warm it up here...brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

No mischief here today








Yet  and the day is young


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Idjit 30* is below freezin
> 
> 
> Mornin Tiny and bamer as well



Oh there is a difference between 30* and freeezzzin.  30 means but on a jacket:  freeeezzzin means body parts start shrinking.  

morning Drankus, tbug, and hl74


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh there is a difference between 30* and freeezzzin.  30 means but on a jacket:  freeeezzzin means body parts start shrinking.
> 
> morning Drankus, tbug, and hl74



I left a cup sittin out at the chicken feed and it says different  

All this school learnin is worthless in the real world


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I left a cup sittin out at the chicken feed and it says different
> 
> All this school learnin is worthless in the real world



You left a cup out by the chicken feed and you call me an idjit?  

And the real world will make 'them' try and go back from where they descended from tomorrow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mornin folks....I gotta get out in this cold windy mess today.

Time to break out the heavy winter clothes.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You left a cup out by the chicken feed and you call me an idjit?
> 
> And the real world will make 'them' try and go back from where they descended from tomorrow.



I said a cup not a beer  I was tired of totin that tea anyways 

Well they can try but I bet water can be frozen at 30*


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 6, 2010)

Mornin y'all
Took one of my rabbits to the running grounds at 6:30,take one of the pups there in a little bit


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 6, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Mornin Candy Cane.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Good morning!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Morning all. what did i miss over the weekend?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mornin CC 

Mornin Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its finally cold down here, now what?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MORNING!!!!!!!!



Mornin Keebs. 

Who's fine lookin profile is that in your avatar ?


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Keebs.
> 
> Who's fine lookin profile is that in your avatar ?



Thanks mine dude. Ive been trying to loose a little weight. Is it working.


morning Folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks mine dude. Ive been trying to loose a little weight. Is it working.
> 
> 
> morning Folks



Why yes...yes it is.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MORNING!!!!!!!!



Well hello there!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 6, 2010)

Back from the race,dog did good,rabbit came back home alive.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MORNING!!!!!!!!



morning how did the chainsaw party go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks mine dude. Ive been trying to loose a little weight. Is it working.
> 
> 
> morning Folks



Man you need to eat more bisquits youre way to skinny. Almost feminine shaped


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Keebs.
> 
> Who's fine lookin profile is that in your avatar ?


That is a pure WOW that is one TOUGH cookie!!  Talk about a worker!!  If ya ever need "shewoman" help, she's the one to call!!



dougefresh said:


> Thanks mine dude. Ive been trying to loose a little weight. Is it working.
> 
> 
> morning Folks


Thanks for loaning her to me this weekend!!!



CountryClover said:


> Well hello there!!


Helllllooo Sista!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Back from the race,dog did good,rabbit came back home alive.


 is that a good thing??



mudracing101 said:


> morning how did the chainsaw party go?


Great!  Got all the tree's cut but one & all the stuff burned & out of the way!!



mudracing101 said:


> Man you need to eat more bisquits youre way to skinny. Almost feminine shaped


He likes being that way!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> is that a good thing??
> 
> 
> :



For this rabbit it is.
I have some San Juan rabbits to train the pups with.If the rabbit does good and puts on a good race,it comes home alive.
If the rabbit doesn't run good,the dogs catch it to early and kill it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> For this rabbit it is.
> I have some San Juan rabbits to train the pups with.If the rabbit does good and puts on a good race,it comes home alive.
> If the rabbit doesn't run good,the dogs catch it to early and kill it.


Ahhgotcha!  I don't know a thang about dog/rabbit training!


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

It's cold outside!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mernin' Yall.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mernin' Yall.


Sullie, just LOOKING at your avatar make sit even COLDER!! BBrrrrr!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, ya'll, I gotta brag on my wittle WOW sista!!  She came to help out this weekend while Douge took Tanman to Wild Adventures for the day.  Let me tell you, this girl is a little DYNAMO of power!!  She drug limbs way bigger than herself & helped stack wood that I know weighed more than her!!!
Thanks Karen, you are WONDERMUSSSSSS!!! MMMMWaaaahhhh!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, Ok, yeah, we had some fun while we were at it......... come'on, we're WOW's, we KNOW to laugh at ourselves!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

HEY BOSS............... ain't it some purty wood???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, Ok, yeah, we had some fun while we were at it......... come'on, we're WOW's, we KNOW to laugh at ourselves!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh and don't worry, she might LOOK like a tree hugger, but she's the "right" kind not that *other* kind!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Douge... what's your missus doing next weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking at those pics reminds me i have to cut down a pine in my backyard. Seeing how yall are so good at toting limbs ...............................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Douge... what's your missus doing next weekend?



Beat me to it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Looking at those pics reminds me i have to cut down a pine in my backyard. Seeing how yall are so good at toting limbs ...............................................................


ppffftt, pines are nuttin compared to oak!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey yall, be carefull they are some badgers right around the corner!!!SSShhhh Spread the word but dont look!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ppffftt, pines are nuttin compared to oak!!



I hate all the dogon tar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2010)

I`ll stop in for just once.

Keebs, looks like ya`ll had a good time and got a lot accomplished. I do wish that I coulda brought my gear and helped ya`ll. Woulda been fun. I do dearly love the smell of fresh cut oak wood.

BTW  an oak tree layin` on the ground waitin` to be cut is is a whole lot more dangerous than a pine tree in the same position. That oak will kill you before you can blink.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Keebs for letting me help. I had fun working and getting my clothes dirty.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll stop in for just once.


Where you been Nic? Ain't seen you around much.




Nicodemus said:


> BTW  an oak tree layin` on the ground waitin` to be cut is is a whole lot more dangerous than a pine tree in the same position. That oak will kill you before you can blink.


How?


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh and don't worry, she might LOOK like a tree hugger, but she's the "right" kind not that *other* kind!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey yall, be carefull they are some badgers right around the corner!!!SSShhhh Spread the word but dont look!!!!


 



mudracing101 said:


> I hate all the dogon tar.


Me too......... got a couple stumps instead of cutting down, I'm gonna lay a board across & use as a settin post......... no nails necessary, plenty of sap ooozzing out!



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll stop in for just once.
> 
> Keebs, looks like ya`ll had a good time and got a lot accomplished. I do wish that I coulda brought my gear and helped ya`ll. Woulda been fun. I do dearly love the smell of fresh cut oak wood.
> 
> BTW  an oak tree layin` on the ground waitin` to be cut is is a whole lot more dangerous than a pine tree in the same position. That oak will kill you before you can blink.


 you coulda sat & watched the WOW's work!



CountryClover said:


> Thanks Keebs for letting me help. I had fun working and getting my clothes dirty.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Douge... what's your missus doing next weekend?



Hopefully earning her keep around our place.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hopefully earning her keep around our place.



I'm going shopping!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hopefully earning her keep around our place.





CountryClover said:


> I'm going shopping!!!


 I still got another oak to cut up.........


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2010)

Morning drivelers. 

Keebs, looks like yall had fun, but yo avatar is prohibiting me from getting any work done


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 6, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hopefully earning her keep around our place.





CountryClover said:


> I'm going shopping!!!



rut roh


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I still got another oak to cut up.........



Let me know when


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 6, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> Let me know when


I gots oaks too... Anytime is good for me


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> rut roh



Troublemaker


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll stop in for just once.
> 
> Keebs, looks like ya`ll had a good time and got a lot accomplished. I do wish that I coulda brought my gear and helped ya`ll. Woulda been fun. I do dearly love the smell of fresh cut oak wood.
> 
> BTW  an oak tree layin` on the ground waitin` to be cut is is a whole lot more dangerous than a pine tree in the same position. That oak will kill you before you can blink.



My pine is standing and i have to coax it down between the pool , garden, and ulility building while missing the power line how so with the oak


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I gots oaks too... Anytime is good for me



Alright!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers.
> 
> Keebs, looks like yall had fun, but yo avatar is prohibiting me from getting any work done


 she's been known to have that affect.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> My pine is standing and i have to coax it down between the pool , garden, and ulility building while missing the power line how so with the oak


Sounds like you gotta notch that thang "jusss so" for it to fall right!
If I'm not mistaken, Nic means on the ground your chainsaw is more apt to kick back on ya..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> My pine is standing and i have to coax it down between the pool , garden, and ulility building while missing the power line how so with the oak





If that tree is within reach of a powerline, you better contact the power company before you do anything. You don`t want to be in close proximity if that tree hits the line. You don`t want the repair bill either, although, that would be the least of my worrys.

An oak layin` on the ground turns into a death trap when you go to limbin` it with a saw. Read the tree wrong, cut the wrong limb, and the tree can roll on you. I`ve never worried about a limb snappin` back on me, but I`m not particular about gettin` crushed under a big oak tree. You better know what you are doin`, and be aware of everything, everytime you take a limb, because the entire "big picture" changes with every limb that is cut.

Be careful.


Outta here.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If that tree is within reach of a powerline, you better contact the power company before you do anything. You don`t want to be in close proximity if that tree hits the line. You don`t want the repair bill either, although, that would be the least of my worrys.
> 
> An oak layin` on the ground turns into a death trap when you go to limbin` it with a saw. Read the tree wrong, cut the wrong limb, and the tree can roll on you. I`ve never worried about a limb snappin` back on me, but I`m not particular about gettin` crushed under a big oak tree. You better know what you are doin`, and be aware of everything, everytime you take a limb, because the entire "big picture" changes with every limb that is cut.
> 
> ...



Yep, they'll roll with you unless you prop them right, they'll pinch your saw too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If that tree is within reach of a powerline, you better contact the power company before you do anything. You don`t want to be in close proximity if that tree hits the line. You don`t want the repair bill either, although, that would be the least of my worrys.
> 
> An oak layin` on the ground turns into a death trap when you go to limbin` it with a saw. Read the tree wrong, cut the wrong limb, and the tree can roll on you. I`ve never worried about a limb snappin` back on me, but I`m not particular about gettin` crushed under a big oak tree. You better know what you are doin`, and be aware of everything, everytime you take a limb, because the entire "big picture" changes with every limb that is cut.
> 
> ...




Thanks for clarifying, i kinda figured thats what you meant but i figured a pine (younger with lots of limbs) could roll too. Anywhos, yea the power is from the transformer to the house and will probably climb as high as possible and tye the tree with a rope just a lill extra security. Still wished i had access to the ole bucket truck . Anyway thanks for the advice and warning


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If that tree is within reach of a powerline, you better contact the power company before you do anything. You don`t want to be in close proximity if that tree hits the line. You don`t want the repair bill either, although, that would be the least of my worrys.
> 
> An oak layin` on the ground turns into a death trap when you go to limbin` it with a saw. Read the tree wrong, cut the wrong limb, and the tree can roll on you. I`ve never worried about a limb snappin` back on me, but I`m not particular about gettin` crushed under a big oak tree. You better know what you are doin`, and be aware of everything, everytime you take a limb, because the entire "big picture" changes with every limb that is cut.
> 
> ...


I reckon I'm kinda slow... you wanna show me?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I reckon I'm kinda slow... you wanna show me?



Slow moving targets are easier to hit with Nic's tomahawks. 

Want him to show ya?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, it's monday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Slow moving targets are easier to hit with Nic's tomahawks.
> 
> Want him to show ya?



Hey maybe i could get Nick to just delimb my tree with his tomahawks, It would be easier to cut down and i could charge an admission fee to watch


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

All this talking about cuttin trees is making me thirsty.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, it's monday.


 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey maybe i could get Nick to just delimb my tree with his tomahawks, It would be easier to cut down and i could charge an admission fee to watch


 Now that there is a good idea!!



mudracing101 said:


> All this talking about cuttin trees is making me thirsty.


  *Warning*Warning*Warning* The Driveler now has TWO Beerkus's'ssss!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now that there is a good idea!!
> 
> 
> *Warning*Warning*Warning* The Driveler now has TWO Beerkus's'ssss!!



Beerkus's......beerkus's's..........That easy for you to say


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Beerkus's......beerkus's's..........That easy for you to say


 yeah, it is...................


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now that there is a good idea!!
> 
> 
> *Warning*Warning*Warning* The Driveler now has TWO Beerkus's'ssss!!



The Driveler can't handle 2 Beerkus's!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

What  I thought I was bein summoned   only 2 more hours of work and I'm off. Sides I'm outta school this year so I start drinkin......at 5 

And yes I is thirsty sumthin powerful


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> The Driveler can't handle 2 Beerkus's!


pppfffttt, yeah right, what *ever*


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What  I thought I was bein summoned   only 2 more hours of work and I'm off. Sides I'm outta school this year so I start drinkin......at 5
> 
> And yes I is thirsty sumthin powerful


Blame it on your brother-from-another-mother Mud, he's the one that started it!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> The Driveler can't handle 2 Beerkus's!



 I'll drink to that  now where's kaintuck so's I ain't the only one slurrin at the keyboard


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 6, 2010)

When's the next camping/outing at...and where?   I bought a pop-up camper and wanna give it a whirl!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Blame it on your brother-from-another-mother Mud, he's the one that started it!



I ain't claimin him full til I drink him down at a shindig  He mite have to lite me and sulli both if he's good as he claims


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> When's the next camping/outing at...and where?   I bought a pop-up camper and wanna give it a whirl!


 You picked a cold time of year to try that thang out!!



Hankus said:


> I ain't claimin him full til I drink him down at a shindig  _*He mite have to lite me and sulli both*_ if he's good as he claims


 Say WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You picked a cold time of year to try that thang out!!
> 
> 
> Say WHAT?!?!?



Ya gotta ask sullli bout flashlite guided tent deliveries at FPG, or mebbe Krikit would remember better


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya gotta ask sullli bout flashlite guided tent deliveries at FPG, or mebbe Krikit would remember better


 oh, ok, I get the reference now, yeah, I *heard* da story!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> When's the next camping/outing at...and where?   I bought a pop-up camper and wanna give it a whirl!



Will there be nekkid twister and haybales available? 


All this talk about drankin' has made me thirsty. Later peeps.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh, ok, I get the reference now, yeah, I *heard* da story!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 6, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Will there be nekkid twister and haybales available?
> 
> 
> All this talk about drankin' has made me thirsty. Later peeps.



someone say haybales??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Welp it is 5, so we know what time it is , can you guess beer thirty


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I ain't claimin him full til I drink him down at a shindig  He mite have to lite me and sulli both if he's good as he claims



All i got out of that is blah blah blah , we need to get together and drink


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> someone say haybales??


Hey, you see the pictures of the oak??? 



mudracing101 said:


> Welp it is 5, so we know what time it is , can you guess beer thirty


 quit blocking the door!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

It is now time to commence drinkin...



Soon as my runnin in town is complete


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, you see the pictures of the oak???
> 
> 
> quit blocking the door!!



I saw a picture of something this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

I just couldn't get in the mood to go sit a tree this afternoon.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just couldn't get in the mood to go sit a tree this afternoon.




Me either.

I might be due to the fact that I'm stuck here at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2010)

one could have stuck to the seat if hunting.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Warning*Warning*Warning* The Driveler now has TWO Beerkus's'ssss!!


Wouldn't that be Beerki?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Wouldn't that be Beerki?



huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> The Driveler can't handle 2 Beerkus's!



Not trying to be a beerkus , just being me
but then again , ive been called worse


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Man its slow in here , gonna go outside and build a bonfire, if ya need me , ill be out there, peace out


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

I got beerki beat  I build my fires inside


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I ain't claimin him full til I drink him down at a shindig  He mite have to lite me and sulli both if he's good as he claims





Keebs said:


> You picked a cold time of year to try that thang out!!
> 
> 
> Say WHAT?!?!?





Hankus said:


> Ya gotta ask sullli bout flashlite guided tent deliveries at FPG, or mebbe Krikit would remember better





Keebs said:


> oh, ok, I get the reference now, yeah, I *heard* da story!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2010)

Trashers won in OT


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that hockey or soccer


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is that hockey or soccer



hockey...

i dont watch no stinkin field fairies.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2010)

slip said:


> hockey...
> 
> i dont watch no stinkin field fairies.



Strange I don't watch either less they is on Sports Center   Chase a crushed beer can or chase a ball you're still runnin for no reason


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Strange I don't watch either less they is on Sports Center   Chase a crushed beer can or chase a ball you're still runnin for no reason



true...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Strange I don't watch either less they is on Sports Center   Chase a crushed beer can or chase a ball you're still runnin for no reason


Kinda the way I feel about golf!!..........Whack the heck out of a ball..........Hoping you hit it as far as you can, only to walk up on it again, and whack the snot of it again????...........Only difference no running!!.................The way I see it the only good reason to run, is if the beer truck is getting away!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kinda the way I feel about golf!!..........Whack the heck out of a ball..........Hoping you hit it as far as you can, only to walk up on it again, and whack the snot of it again????...........Only difference no running!!.................The way I see it the only good reason to run, is if the beer truck is getting away!!



Some Golf courses have Beer carts, with pretty girls bringing it to you. Sounds like a winner


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Some Golf courses have Beer carts, with pretty girls bringing it to you. Sounds like a winner


I ain't ever seen them pretty girls with the beer carts on T.V.!!!.....I might have to look into this golf thing!!



OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>






That wind is whippin' around tonight!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Some Golf courses have Beer carts, with pretty girls bringing it to you. Sounds like a winner



hockey has chicks that skate around and clean up the ice, and alot of fights...

i dunno what soccer has, never watched it on tv or in person


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That wind is whippin' around tonight!


More good reason to stay inside by the fire!!



slip said:


> hockey has chicks that skate around and clean up the ice, and alot of fights...
> 
> i dunno what soccer has, never watched it on tv or in person


Hmmmm.........Might have to look into this Hockey thing someday as well!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> More good reason to stay inside by the fire!!



I agree.....and so do my outside kitties.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I agree.....and so do my outside kitties.....


I bet so!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2010)

I am heading to the dismal misty land of dream realm myself. ..............Time for the Yak Sack!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

See ya later Mitch. I am gone soon to. Been a dadgum coldun this evening. Now this home fire feels great.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kinda the way I feel about golf!!..........Whack the heck out of a ball..........Hoping you hit it as far as you can, only to walk up on it again, and whack the snot of it again????...........Only difference no running!!.................The way I see it the only good reason to run, is if the beer truck is getting away!!



I tried it. Ridin round in the cart wid a beer was cool. Didn't worry bout playin much. I was usually runnin outta goofballs by the third hole 



Capt Quirk said:


> Some Golf courses have Beer carts, with pretty girls bringing it to you. Sounds like a winner



Yeah theys a few that offer that 




Nite RUTT
Nite Trapdaddy


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

Nite hankus


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 7, 2010)

G'night John Boy.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 7, 2010)

I miss you most of all Scarecrow!


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2010)

26°F 
Windchill 19°F 



holy cow.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

slip said:


> 26°F
> Windchill 19°F
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody want to go skinny-dippin' right now? 

See you peeps later. I'm going to bed for real now.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

morning folks....Time for another long day.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody want to go skinny-dippin' right now?
> 
> See you peeps later. I'm going to bed for real now.



In a hot tub maybe with the right member of the opposite 

Just went outside and it sure is clear and a little chilly.  Might need long pants today.

morning drivelers.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In a hot tub maybe with the right member of the opposite
> 
> Just went outside and it sure is clear and a little chilly.  Might need long pants today.
> 
> morning drivelers.



morning.....I can only hope the crappie start biting,if not I am staying in bed this weekend!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2010)

It is supposed to warm up and rain this weekend.  yippee.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

Mornin Tiny, giw


Tiny, my machine was actin up yestiddy so I'm a shippin today


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is supposed to warm up and rain this weekend.  yippee.



The fish still bite in the rain




Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny, giw
> 
> 
> Tiny, my machine was actin up yestiddy so I'm a shippin today



Ya didn't use the big hammer before sending it did ya?
Just put in the box what it is doing and I will see what I can find and fix


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 7, 2010)

Mornin my fine Woodsterites! 

Santa Claus went shopping last night.  I think mama will be happy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin my fine Woodsterites!
> 
> Santa Claus went shopping last night.  I think mama will be happy.


Morning, Matty!
You decide to get her the roasting pan or a vacuum cleaner? 


quick driveby! Big work day....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin my fine Woodsterites!
> 
> Santa Claus went shopping last night.  I think mama will be happy.



So long as momma is happy



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Matty!
> You decide to get her the roasting pan or a vacuum cleaner?
> 
> 
> quick driveby! Big work day....



Morning!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Matty!
> You decide to get her the roasting pan or a vacuum cleaner?
> 
> 
> quick driveby! Big work day....



Diamonds are a girls best friend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is right, dogs pool was froze over this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got beerki beat  I build my fires inside



 What fun is it drinking inside?
I say that cause i dont have a fire place But i bet my fire was bigger than your fire


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........



Mornin!   



mudracing101 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is right, dogs pool was froze over this morning.



Mornin Mudracer! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> In a hot tub maybe with the right member of the opposite
> 
> Just went outside and it sure is clear and a little chilly.  Might need long pants today.
> 
> morning drivelers.



Howdy Gobblerman! 



jmfauver said:


> morning.....I can only hope the crappie start biting,if not I am staying in bed this weekend!!




Top o the day to ya Mikey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning there , BOSS man


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It be a morning...Besides 4 more hours and it's time to go home!!!!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........



Hiya


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>



 whats so funny


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


>


WoW, so you're Clover. I bet you like salt.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

What's so funny??? 


Morning idjits


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 7, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> whats so funny



I'm just laughing. 



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, so you're Clover. I bet you like salt.



Hey Craig! Yep, I had a name change. 



Les Miles said:


> What's so funny???
> 
> 
> Morning idjits



Gooood Morning!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> What's so funny???
> 
> 
> Morning idjits



morning


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 7, 2010)

I still like salt.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sho iz koool diz monin. Got a nice hot fire of oak a cooking. 
 Feel good on dem bones.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 7, 2010)

YAwn!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> I still like salt.


Oh i figured ya did. I have to have it on my gritz an all like dat an stuff. Guess my arteries are brittle.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> YAwn!


Yeah, you best be getting with the program der buddy.  So,.....up an atom!


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh i figured ya did. I have to have it on my gritz an all like dat an stuff. Guess my arteries are brittle.



I like it on my


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> I still like salt.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah, you best be getting with the program der buddy.  So,.....up an atom!



There is a program here?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> There is a program here?



Nice nuggets.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nice nuggets.....



Thanks


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> I like it on my


Fish, gator.



OutFishHim said:


>


Monin Heather.  Rather snipey outside wouldn't ya say.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> There is a program here?


 Yyyyy yes indeed. Fo some reason i thought of a wreck from yesdiddy. Ol' boy said, "dis is management by accident, or what"?  
 Laughed so hard i bust a gut.


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nice nuggets.....



I didn't think chickens had nuggets. 



OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Monin Heather.  Rather snipey outside wouldn't ya say.



Yes it is Craig!  And I'm about to have to go out in it! 

Mornin



CountryClover said:


> I didn't think chickens had nuggets.



I got some suga on my rim, if you wanna lick it...I know it's not salt, but....


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

im sick


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes it is Craig!  And I'm about to have to go out in it!
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...


Wow 



Seth carter said:


> im sick


 We know.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sick



then stay off the computer you don't want to give it a virus


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow
> 
> We know.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sick



I told you to change you avatar!!!!!!!!


What's wrong, my little bundle of joy? 



jmfauver said:


> then stay off the computer you don't want to give it a virus


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I told you to change you avatar!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What's wrong, my little bundle of joy?



 some kind of virusor the flue or somthin


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>







Seth carter said:


> some kind of virusor the flue or somthin



I would hate to have the *flue*


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes it is Craig!  And I'm about to have to go out in it!
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...



So I don't get in trouble, I'm just going to smile.  But you have my number. 



Seth carter said:


> im sick



Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> So I don't get in trouble, I'm just going to smile.  But you have my number.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better!!!



thanks


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mornin'!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would hate to have the *flue*



this avatar better


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

built our new firepit this weekend its got rebar running from the center all around it to heat up the ground


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>


Hey bud. Join the crazness this morning.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> built our new firepit this weekend its got rebar running from the center all around it to heat up the ground



Wow! Look at the brain on Seth! That is a good idea... who did ya steal it from?

Morninalmostafternoon Dribblers 
We gots no water this mornin, water barrels done froze up  I think we might have to bring the puppies in tonight, but I ain't sure if its any warmer in here or not.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 7, 2010)

CountryClover said:


> So I don't get in trouble, I'm just going to smile.  But you have my number.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better!!!



Incoming! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'!



Mornin Jamie



Seth carter said:


> this avatar better



Can I get back to you?  



Seth carter said:


> built our new firepit this weekend its got rebar running from the center all around it to heat up the ground



Very cool Seth, now straighten it up....



Capt Quirk said:


> Wow! Look at the brain on Seth! That is a good idea... who did ya steal it from?
> 
> Morninalmostafternoon Dribblers
> We gots no water this mornin, water barrels done froze up  I think we might have to bring the puppies in tonight, but I ain't sure if its any warmer in here or not.



  I have a feeling they won't be thawing out any time soon either.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

Gone to the sports forum for a while and I come back to all this foolishness. 

Drivelers...


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey bud. Join the crazness this morning.



What up HT. Hey man want to have lunch thursday. Ill be up your way that afternoon. PM sent.

Cant handle too much more srazness here at work get enough at home.  Its about as crazy and a pooop house bat right now at both places.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I reckon I'm kinda slow... you wanna show me?





Les Miles said:


> Slow moving targets are easier to hit with Nic's tomahawks.
> 
> Want him to show ya?



Hey Quirk, I noticed Nic has his tomahawks on today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> built our new firepit this weekend its got rebar running from the center all around it to heat up the ground



Thats a neat idea, aint never heard of that one.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quirk, I noticed Nic has his tomahawks on today.


I ain't skeered, I'm married... I know how to duck quick


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 7, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Gone to the sports forum for a while and I come back to all this foolishness.
> 
> Drivelers...



theres way more foolishness going on in the sports forum than over here.  i guarantee that.  And quit digging up old pics of me on here and reposting them.  

seriously...


----------



## LJay (Dec 7, 2010)

What's up in here anyway????

How y'all is???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

White chicken chili , YUM


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT. Hey man want to have lunch thursday. Ill be up your way that afternoon. PM sent.
> 
> Cant handle too much more srazness here at work get enough at home.  Its about as crazy and a pooop house bat right now at both places.


 Yeah man, we'll do a eating. Somewhere. I need to drop off a gun too. So i'll see you then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

where did everybody go


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

I dunno  I was jus doin the standard protocol drive by to say I'm thirsty 

In thirsty


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

I dunno  I was jus doin the standard protocol drive by to say I'm thirsty 

In thirsty


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

im thirsty too


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno  I was jus doin the standard protocol drive by to say I'm thirsty
> 
> In thirsty





Hankus said:


> I dunno  I was jus doin the standard protocol drive by to say I'm thirsty
> 
> In thirsty


So you say!
So you say!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Afternoon, peeps!
Man, what a day.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> So you say!
> So you say!



The phone must have thought I was double thirsty   



Evenin bamer, how's it a hangin


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peeps!
> Man, what a day.



Been a witch of a day here too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2010)

LJay said:


> What's up in here anyway????
> 
> How y'all is???


Well looky who the cats done drug in heah!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well looky who the cats done drug in heah!!



Where you been all day??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you been all day??


werkin...............


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> werkin...............



I'm sure that's what you call that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm sure that's what you call that


 beats being outside doing manual labor..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> werkin...............



Me too, im ready for 5, im tired


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2010)

1 hour to go


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too, im ready for 5, im tired


I've had a lot of reading & typing to do today, my eyes are 'bout give out!



mudracing101 said:


> 1 hour to go


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 7, 2010)

There is no place like home. There is no place like home.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I've had a lot of reading & typing to do today, my eyes are 'bout give out!


 No blocking the door today, buster!!!



dougefresh said:


> There is no place like home. There is no place like home.


 you remember your red slippers this time?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2010)

Afternoon all...I dodged the big bullet today...Bossman called and wanted me to drive to Ft.Bragg,do an upgrade then drive back,I politely said no problem but asked if he knew it took the same drive time from his location to get there as it did for me ( give or take 30 minutes)...Now he does have 9 guys in his area and I am the only one here....


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2010)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2010)

just got in the door and must leave you drivelers again.  don't do anything  you won't post about doing.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No blocking the door today, buster!!!
> 
> 
> you remember your red slippers this time?!?!


no wonder it didn't work. I just painted my boots red, gona try it again.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2010)

dang...33 already?!



tired of having to bring this dang hen in every night


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 7, 2010)

slip said:


> dang...33 already?!
> 
> 
> 
> tired of having to bring this dang hen in every night


Well put it in the frying pan one of these nights.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2010)

well, my last batch of duck gumbo is being heated up for supper along with some white rice. 
Umm... hey, Quack ol buddy!!! Can you keep a few woodies and mallards for me?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

'Scuse me for a minute! 

Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> 'Scuse me for a minute!
> 
> Merry Christmas ya'll!



Chucky!!
 Where you been, Bro?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

Howdy chuckb where ya been  That don't matter grab a drink and sit a spell


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> 'Scuse me for a minute!
> 
> Merry Christmas ya'll!



Merry Christmas man.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy chuckb where ya been  That don't matter grab a drink and sit a spell



i guess gator getter is gone.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Chucky!!
> Where you been, Bro?





Hankus said:


> Howdy chuckb where ya been  That don't matter grab a drink and sit a spell





slip said:


> Merry Christmas man.



Hey ya'll!!

It's deer season! Where ya'll thank I've been?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 7, 2010)

Worried about Jeff C.  Anyone heard from him since saturday?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

slip said:


> Merry Christmas man.



You're too young to clink glasses!
Wait'll I tell yer Mama!

No wait...I'm gonna tell Nic!


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey ya'll!!
> 
> It's deer season! Where ya'll thank I've been?


 heck yeah go get'um


BBQBOSS said:


> Worried about Jeff C.  Anyone heard from him since saturday?


i think he's working out of town? keebs may know.


chuckb7718 said:


> You're too young to clink glasses!
> Wait'll I tell yer Mama!
> 
> No wait...I'm gonna tell Nic!




it was sweet tea i swear!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey ya'll!!
> 
> It's deer season! Where ya'll thank I've been?



Snow skiing 



slip said:


> heck yeah go get'um
> 
> i think he's working out of town? keebs may know.
> 
> ...



That looked like mater booze to me


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

slip said:


> heck yeah go get'um
> 
> i think he's working out of town? keebs may know.
> 
> ...



Un huh! I hear ya Moptop!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Un huh! I hear ya Moptop!



Easy on the kid, he's a cheekun keeper   It was cheekun reumatis medicine


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Snow skiing
> 
> 
> Uummmm, yeah....I go to the mountains (of Busch) everyday.
> No skiing allowed!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Uummmm, yeah....I go to the mountains (of Busch) everyday.
> No skiing allowed!



They don't allow me to ski on the blue mountains either. Wonder why   Rekon I'll just drink em and not worry bout skiin


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They don't allow me to ski on the blue mountains either. Wonder why   Rekon I'll just drink em and not worry bout skiin



That's easy!

They don't want you to wrecktum!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bye the way.....I see you Bubette!
Hiya!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's easy!
> 
> They don't want you to wrecktum!



They know me too well


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bye the way.....I see you Bubette!
> Hiya!


 
Hey Chuck! I'm sittin' in the Atlanta Bread Co in Warner Robins fightin' wiff my phone. Stoopid phone.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yer right....stoopid phone......it's gonna lose!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Chuck! I'm sittin' in the Atlanta Bread Co in Warner Robins fightin' wiff my phone. Stoopid phone.



I feel yer pain. My phones stoopidly smart too  Course my operator ain't the best either


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yer right....stoopid phone......it's gonna lose!



I fight mine everday and I caint tell ya who wins


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

That's why I like mine! It's dumber than me!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2010)

Actually, it's beatin' me up purty bad right now. Some sort of application error. Can't turn it off and havin' a hard time gettin' the back off to take out the battery. Stoopid phone! 

On another note, it looks like we sold mom's car. I have to drive it from FL to Albany Saturday. Ya'll can all envy me - it's a BMW Z4 convertible with the sports package. Yes, my 73 year old mother drove this car. A woman who hated the wind in her hair, had a sports car convertible.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

You go Momma!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 7, 2010)

Time to pack it up and pick up Mini Me so we can head back to Aw-Benny. She's upset that she can't drive the car Saturday but the insurance company said only my brother and i can drive it. She can look at my rear bumper the whole way home.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nighty night ya'll. I is done for the evening!
Good yakkin with ya'll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Time to pack it up and pick up Mini Me so we can head back to Aw-Benny. She's upset that she can't drive the car Saturday but the insurance company said only my brother and i can drive it. She can look at my rear bumper the whole way home.



Good.


----------



## oldenred (Dec 7, 2010)

here's a couple logs to throw into the fire, gonna be a cold one tonight!


----------



## Buck (Dec 7, 2010)

Man, you folks are slacking tonight...


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2010)

Buck said:


> Man, you folks are slacking tonight...


Too many other diversions!!..........Time to go check out your Lady Gaga thread!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 7, 2010)

buncha slackers..


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 7, 2010)

Buck said:


> buncha slackers..



Its all them not me


----------



## Buck (Dec 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Its all them not me



 

My first night on in I can't remember when and this bunch takes the night off..


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 7, 2010)

Buck said:


> My first night on in I can't remember when and this bunch takes the night off..



Your here for the night then? I will be in  and out if it does not get to boreing


----------



## Buck (Dec 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Your here for the night then? I will be in  and out if it does not get to boreing



I'm tired of waiting...bout to give up and go to bed myself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2010)

Buck said:


> My first night on in I can't remember when and this bunch takes the night off..


Sorry about that Buck!!

To Quote Ole HT!!

I am heading to the dismal misty land of the dream realm!!!........Good night folks!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 7, 2010)

Buck said:


> I'm tired of waiting...bout to give up and go to bed myself.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about that Buck!!
> 
> To Quote Ole HT!!
> 
> I am heading to the dismal misty land of the dream realm!!!........Good night folks!!



Guess I will be the only slacker around  Yall sleep well and have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey all who still up on here.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Trapdaddy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yo der Hankcephus. Heck i figured you done rolled up by da fire an was sleeping.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 8, 2010)

WoW i just reached the through factor. See ya later.
 Hack it yak sack time.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

Nite drivelers


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Nite Trapdaddy
Nite Tripod
Nite Jon Boy
Nite Papi
Nite Idjit


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Now that I'm convinced the nite crew really has dissapeared and not just been nite drivilin on a new thread only to delete it at dawn I rekon I mite as well shut er down


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2010)

morning drivelers  I've stoked the fire.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers  I've stoked the fire.



Thanks,Now can you crank up the mother nature furnace as well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks,Now can you crank up the mother nature furnace as well



yes but I choose not to.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes but I choose not to.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin



Morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mornin fellers. Gotta get out and get started early today. If I don't check back in before I leave....yall hava a goodun.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Too many other diversions!!..........Time to go check out your Lady Gaga thread!!



Looks like it didnt last long.  Wonder what happened to it?  




Good morning to all you fine Woodymites!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like it didnt last long.  Wonder what happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning bossman 

perhaps the thread went to the private viewing area of the button holders.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bossman
> 
> perhaps the thread went to the private viewing area of the button holders.



yeah i dont think they are allowed to publicly show a sense of humor or joke around to much.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Just as a note if yer waterin the tree off the back porch this mornin you're gonna want pants


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Just as a note if yer waterin the tree off the back porch this mornin you're gonna want pants



yep and make sure the neighbors arent outside having a cup of coffee and a smoke watching you.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 8, 2010)

Good morning!  I'm not diggin' this next week's forecast.....



Hankus said:


> Just as a note if yer waterin the tree off the back porch this mornin you're gonna want pants



Ya think?



BBQBOSS said:


> yep and make sure the neighbors arent outside having a cup of coffee and a smoke watching you.



I can only imagine what your neighbors have seen at your house....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!  I'm not diggin' this next week's forecast.....



Hey Sista!!  I love cold weather but dang, not all at one time!!
Ok, everyone on the count of 3 CLOSE YOUR FREEZER DOORS!!























3


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!!  I love cold weather but dang, not all at one time!!
> Ok, everyone on the count of 3 CLOSE YOUR FREEZER DOORS!!



Hey Sista!

I just read that they are calling for mid 20's for the HIGH on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!  I'm not diggin' this next week's forecast.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> I just read that they are calling for mid 20's for the HIGH on Tuesday!!!!


I sure wish I had my wood burning stove in already, I'd sit my butt at the house & keep that thang going for a few days!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
It's a little chilly outside. Got my coffee and a couple of hours to laze away till i gotta go to work.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> It's a little chilly outside. Got my coffee and a couple of hours to laze away till i gotta go to work.


 a little?  ya think?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> a little?  ya think?



I got lots of insulation. The good thing is, i haven't seen too many gnats lately.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good morning,  chilly  willy outside


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> I just read that they are calling for mid 20's for the HIGH on Tuesday!!!!



20'S  I got to go check the local weather, im out.


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> I just read that they are calling for mid 20's for the HIGH on Tuesday!!!!



Wasn't that yesterday.Or do I need a vacation that bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

17 Here monday


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all.. I spent the day in the woods yesterday and bout froze my rear end off.... I was there before daylight and didn't leave till almost dark.. them dang deer never left their bedding.. I know there were saying i was stupid for being out in they cold.. cause they were all comfy....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

aw, man....
I gotta get all the inside and outside faucets dripping, the boat covered, the koi pond emptied of leaves, and load up on firewood.
After i get off work this afternoon, that is. 
Ya'll batten down the hatches. It's gonna be a rough rest of the week.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, who would have thunk that oak felt sooooo good.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got lots of insulation. The good thing is, _*i haven't seen too many gnats lately*_.


THAT right there makes it worth it!!  Them & the skeeters!!



huntinglady74 said:


> Hi all.. I spent the day in the woods yesterday and bout froze my rear end off.... I was there before daylight and didn't leave till almost dark.. them dang deer never left their bedding.. I know there were saying i was stupid for being out in they cold.. cause they were all comfy....


 pop up with portable heater!! 



rhbama3 said:


> aw, man....
> I gotta get all the inside and outside faucets dripping, the boat covered, the koi pond emptied of leaves, and load up on firewood.
> After i get off work this afternoon, that is.
> Ya'll batten down the hatches. It's gonna be a rough rest of the week.


Keep a watch out for the "flurries" that MAY head our way!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, who would have thunk that oak felt sooooo good.


How many BTU's it kickin out???


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT right there makes it worth it!!  Them & the skeeters!!
> 
> 
> pop up with portable heater!!
> ...



Heck i was to the point i was about to tell them deer to move over and give me a spot...


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, who would have thunk that oak felt sooooo good.



I need some of that. Been chacin frozen air lines all morning.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I need some of that. Been chacin frozen air lines all morning.



is your avatar a hawk/squrrel or a squrrel/hawk


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Heck i was to the point i was about to tell them deer to move over and give me a spot...






dougefresh said:


> I need some of that. Been chacin frozen air lines all morning.


 Incoming!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I need some of that. Been chacin frozen air lines all morning.


No fun at all wid dat. Lookin fwd to eating in the morning.



Keebs said:


> Incoming!


 Hi ya Keebs. Iz you nice an roasty-toasty today?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> No fun at all wid dat. Lookin fwd to eating in the morning.
> 
> 
> Hi ya Keebs. Iz you nice an roasty-toasty today?



As good as I can in this old building!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thirty till lunch


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Thirty till lunch



 what'd ya get?
home grilled dbl cheezburger & chips here...........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 8, 2010)

Work time draws near. Oh boy, nice an crisp evening awaits me.
 Hey Doug, we'll pig out in the morning. Rok on!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

click Beer on lane 3 I need a beer on lane 3. Thankyou  click


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

Y'all are driveling like Molasse at the north pole.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

32? at 1:20pm? really?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Y'all are driveling like Molasse at the north pole.



I need some molasses. Know where i can find some in bulk???  

By the way, got a call from the feds. They are done splitting your wood and they are not happy with me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need some molasses. Know where i can find some in bulk???
> 
> By the way, got a call from the feds. They are done splitting your wood and they are not happy with me.





Hmmmmm what could I do with bulk molasses?

I heard, they might be headed your way to grade the backyard.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmm what could I do with bulk molasses?
> 
> I heard, they my be headed your way to grade the backyard.



Great!  I have been trying to get rid of all that ivy back there!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> click Beer on lane 3 I need a beer on lane 3. Thankyou  click


 NOOooooo, not lane 3!!!!!!!!!  You didn't know that lane is/was *Haunted*!?!??!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Y'all are driveling like Molasse at the north pole.


w
h
a
t

y
o
u

m
e
a
n
?




slip said:


> 32? at 1:20pm? really?


 I know!



BBQBOSS said:


> I need some molasses. Know where i can find some in bulk???
> 
> By the way, got a call from the feds. They are done splitting your wood and they are not happy with me.


You weren't 'sposed to give your name!!  It was to be annnon.........annou..........anounoum............ a tip.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NOOooooo, not lane 3!!!!!!!!!  You didn't know that lane is/was *Haunted*!?!??!
> 
> 
> w
> ...



we all know i aint da sharpest tool in da shed.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NOOooooo, not lane 3!!!!!!!!!  You didn't know that lane is/was *Haunted*!?!??!
> 
> 
> w
> ...



Well then I'll go to lane 13 

I tired now. Need a High Octane Coca Cola


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> we all know i aint da sharpest tool in da shed.



But at least you get to be in the shed


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> we all know i aint da sharpest tool in da shed.


Maybe not,but you the sharpest oneshirtbbqcooker we have!!



Hankus said:


> Well then I'll go to lane 13
> 
> I tired now. Need a High Octane Coca Cola


13 is soooo over-rated............ 



Hankus said:


> But at least you get to be in the shed


he's really in the wood shed................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Keebs-  Think this bling will get me out of the wood shed/dog house in 2011?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Keebs-  Think this bling will get me out of the wood shed/dog house in 2011?
> 
> View attachment 572883


Hhhhmmm, send it to me for closer inspection & I'll let ya know!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, send it to me for closer inspection & I'll let ya know!



I just need your address.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Keebs-  Think this bling will get me out of the wood shed/dog house in 2011?
> 
> View attachment 572883



Hide that photo.  If my wife sees that,  she won't want the vacuum cleaner I bought her.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just need your address.


incoming................... 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hide that photo.  If my wife sees that,  she won't want the vacuum cleaner I bought her.


 You mean there are women out there that DON'T "want" a new vacuum cleaner?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> incoming...................
> 
> 
> You mean there are women out there that DON'T "want" a new vacuum cleaner?!?!



Who typed new?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who typed new?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 8, 2010)

Alrighty...coming to a close here sometime...soon I hope!      Smells getting pretty ripe I tell ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ever seen a whole hospital full of nurses and visitors with their faces pressed against the winder while calling their home peeps? Just to look at some snow flurries.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...coming to a close here sometime...soon I hope!      Smells getting pretty ripe I tell ya!



This dang thing is almost 10 days out of the frig.  Of course it is a little ripe.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who typed new?






boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...coming to a close here sometime...soon I hope!      Smells getting pretty ripe I tell ya!


 back off, boneboy, it's called "Aging"!!



rhbama3 said:


> Ever seen a whole hospital full of nurses and visitors with their faces pressed against the winder while calling their home peeps? Just to look at some snow flurries.


 I want snow flurries!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who typed new?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

It feels like Christmas outside


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> It feels like Christmas outside



They was showing light snow showers in some area's around Noon....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> back off, boneboy, it's called "Aging"!!
> 
> 
> I want snow flurries!!!!!!!!!



No, you don't! People down south have no idea how to drive on snow and ice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> They was showing light snow showers in some area's around Noon....



No snow down here I know the kids would love it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay time to go cover the boat, clean out the koi pond, start all the outside faucets dripping, clean out the truck, and then take a nap. BBL!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

All this talking about snow is making me thirsty!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay time to go cover the boat, clean out the koi pond, start all the outside faucets dripping, clean out the truck, and then take a nap. BBL!!





mudracing101 said:


> All this talking about snow is making me thirsty!!




Just got word there's snow/flurries in Cordele & Abbeville!!


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, you don't! People down south have no idea how to drive on snow and ice.



while sitting at a stop sign with maybe a half inch of snow on the ground...i watched a guy just plow over a street sign, NO snow or ice on the road at all...he never even hit the break...just plowed over it.

but i like to go to wally world and watch people stock up on stuff. we could have a half inch, with grass still showing and BAM the world is coming to a cold white end.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just got word there's snow/flurries in Cordele & Abbeville!!



Snowing in albany at the base and ashburn. not here though


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> while sitting at a stop sign with maybe a half inch of snow on the ground...i watched a guy just plow over a street sign, NO snow or ice on the road at all...he never even hit the break...just plowed over it.
> 
> but i like to go to wally world and watch people stock up on stuff. we could have a half inch, with grass still showing and BAM the world is coming to a cold white end.


You ever live through one of our "notorious" ice storms!??!



mudracing101 said:


> Snowing in albany at the base and ashburn. not here though


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> while sitting at a stop sign with maybe a half inch of snow on the ground...i watched a guy just plow over a street sign, NO snow or ice on the road at all...he never even hit the break...just plowed over it.
> 
> but i like to go to wally world and watch people stock up on stuff. we could have a half inch, with grass still showing and BAM the world is coming to a cold white end.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ever live through one of our "notorious" ice storms!??!



two of them. its pretty fun.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> two of them. its pretty fun.


 Aaahhhh, an adventurous soul!


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhh, an adventurous soul!



always like to go for a drive when the cold weather hits...idiot watching at its prime.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

All this talking about driving in the snow is making me thirsty!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

note to self:
When there is ice around the koi pond, it's too cold to be foolin' with the water pump in the deep end. Just now getting feeling back in my fingers! Oh, and it's sleeting here now.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, This year offically bites.  first off, in January I lost my Dahlmation ( Cookie ).  And today, on the anniversary of John Lennons Death, I lost my Cocker ( Buster ).  All I can say is those two were Truely this Man's Best Friends.......
RIP Cookie  01-2010

 Buster  12-08-2010


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, This year offically bites.  first off, in January I lost my Dahlmation ( Cookie ).  And today, on the anniversary of John Lennons Death, I lost my Cocker ( Buster ).  All I can say is those two were Truely this Man's Best Friends.......
> RIP Cookie  01-2010
> 
> Buster  12-08-2010



Man, that sux Kim. Sympathies on the loss, bro.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, This year offically bites.  first off, in January I lost my Dahlmation ( Cookie ).  And today, on the anniversary of John Lennons Death, I lost my Cocker ( Buster ).  All I can say is those two were Truely this Man's Best Friends.......
> RIP Cookie  01-2010
> 
> Buster  12-08-2010



Yeah, that sux Kim.   Sorry for your loss.


----------

